# Interview...



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been invited to an interview
Only... It's in London and it's this Friday.

There's no option to reschedule but I'm meant to be working on Friday and this short notice it's expensive to get there

If I DON'T go then I have no chance at all of getting the job

But hate London and have no ideas how to get around it

And if I need to tube I can't cause I have cleithrophobia 

(and no the actual job isn't in London so I don't have to worry about that)

Advice? Tips?

Do you think I should go?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I would give it a whirl if you can, for experience more than anything. Can you get the day off work without too much problem or not really? Don't want to jeopardise current work...


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Where's the job and is it what you want to do?
It's hard to get even interviews these days, so I think you should go for it.
Buses run in London you know


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I would give it a whirl if you can, for experience more than anything. Can you get the day off work without too much problem or not really? Don't want to jeopardise current work...


I guess I can get the day off easily
Habit heard from our co ordinayor in weeks though 


rona said:


> Where's the job and is it what you want to do?
> It's hard to get even interviews these days, so I think you should go for it.
> Buses run in London you know


It's what I got offered to resubmit for when my first application got rejected. I don't really know exactly what the job involves!
And I have no idea what I want to do anyway...


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I would go for it. Even for the experience of finding your way around London and interview practice, never hurts with jobs the way they are at the minute I don't think 

I would definitely give it a whirl, unless you really don't want to!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

metame said:


> It's what I got offered to resubmit for when my first application got rejected. I don't really know exactly what the job involves!
> And I have no idea what I want to do anyway...


They must be seriously thinking of giving it to you.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Hiya,

I'd go for it  You can plan your route somewhat on here, with your preferred mode of transport:
English - Journey Planner - Transport for London


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I would go for it. Even for the experience of finding your way around London and interview practice, never hurts with jobs the way they are at the minute I don't think
> 
> I would definitely give it a whirl, unless you really don't want to!


But it's London and it's expensive to get to and there are lots of people :crying:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

shibby said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I'd go for it  You can plan your route somewhat on here, with your preferred mode of transport:
> English - Journey Planner - Transport for London


Thanks for that will have a nosy later. Can't do much at the moment


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

It'd be good interview experience though


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Well if you go ALL that way for an interview they must want to give it to you anyway! Its not as if its a few miles away. Id go if i were you! What you got to loose?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

metame said:


> But it's London and it's expensive to get to and there are lots of people :crying:


Exactly, its in LANDAN :thumbup:

Its surprising how quiet London can be at times, can you find out exactly where you have to go?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Exactly, its in LANDAN :thumbup:
> 
> Its surprising how quiet London can be at times, can you find out exactly where you have to go?


Wimbledon


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Well if you go ALL that way for an interview they must want to give it to you anyway! Its not as if its a few miles away. Id go if i were you! What you got to loose?


A full day of work (when i only have 2), about £100 train fare a shitload of confidence and about a years worth of worrying?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey that is near me! You can take the overland train - no tubing for you. I can give you my number in case you get stuck or overwhelmed! 

Go for it Metame!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

metame said:


> A full day of work (when i only have 2), about £100 train fare a shitload of confidence and about a years worth of worrying?


If you dont go then you WILL eventually drive yourself mad with what if's, and the rest will be nothing if you get the job that you want.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Id agree with Harley Bear, id constantly kick myself if i didnt go.. You never know could be perfect for you. Besides you may find you love London


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Hey that is near me! You can take the overland train - no tubing for you. I can give you my number in case you get stuck or overwhelmed!
> 
> Go for it Metame!


You know both will happen right?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

metame said:


> You know both will happen right?


That's ok! You will have a friendly voice to talk to!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> That's ok! You will have a friendly voice to talk to!


I don't like phones either ...


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

You should be able to claim travel expenses back, use a credit card and pay it off when they reimburse you. It's very rare to go for an interview outside your own town and not get expenses. Good luck!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh forgot to add, I suffer a very odd form of claustrophobia, I heavy breathe watching people on tv under water, I feel it in thick fog and I hate lifts. 

I was in London last year and in Madrid in both places the underground metro is by far the best way to get around and I managed ok, things like not looking out the window of the train, look at a book or even better take someone with you and talk to them. It wasn't nearly as confined as I was expecting so worst case if you have to go underground you might surprise yourself and manage fine xx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I will pm you my number just in case! You might not feel quite as alone or daunted if you know there is someone.

You are coming from the midlands, right? So, the train takes you into Euston/Kings Cross. Either way, there is a direct bus link to Waterloo, which will take you about 20-30 min. From waterloo you can take an overland train to Wimbledon, which takes about 25 min.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Go, smurf..go..you have the guts..you want to move on..you need to fly the nest...my best wishes are with you...fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> Go, smurf..go..you have the guts..you want to move on..you need to fly the nest...my best wishes are with you...fingers crossed!!!!


Seconded! Probably good that you had short notice - less time to worry - allow lots of time and then you should be better able to stay calm, and plan everything carefully - I'm sure it will go well and don't forget that you are checking them out just as much as visa versa - at least you can clarify face to face what the job entails. If you need more encouragement, ring them up and start to ask a few questions tomorrow, then you can be more certain if you are keen on the job or not.....Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Go for it, you know you want to! You just need a little push.:lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i hate travel especially by myself as well as busy places. 

i really wish you all the luck but if it is a job that you would like to do i would say see if its possible to travel with somebody for support & have a bash at the interview


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Go for it! If you don't you will spend your life wondering what might have happened if you had attended. If you go and don't get the job - put it down to experience.

Good Luck x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ClaireLily said:


> You should be able to claim travel expenses back, use a credit card and pay it off when they reimburse you. It's very rare to go for an interview outside your own town and not get expenses. Good luck!!! :thumbup:


i dont have a credit card AND they havent said anything about travel costs and i darent email and ask :/
guess i'll be spending my car money on something other than a car, again 


ClaireLily said:


> Oh forgot to add, I suffer a very odd form of claustrophobia, I heavy breathe watching people on tv under water, I feel it in thick fog and I hate lifts.
> 
> I was in London last year and in Madrid in both places the underground metro is by far the best way to get around and I managed ok, things like not looking out the window of the train, look at a book or even better take someone with you and talk to them. It wasn't nearly as confined as I was expecting so worst case if you have to go underground you might surprise yourself and manage fine xx


its not the confinement that bothers me 


hobbs2004 said:


> I will pm you my number just in case! You might not feel quite as alone or daunted if you know there is someone.
> 
> You are coming from the midlands, right? So, the train takes you into Euston/Kings Cross. Either way, there is a direct bus link to Waterloo, which will take you about 20-30 min. From waterloo you can take an overland train to Wimbledon, which takes about 25 min.


thank you


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ive just sent off the email to say i'll be attending but now looking at how to get around there and stressing already...


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

metame said:


> ive just sent off the email to say i'll be attending but now looking at how to get around there and stressing already...


Yey!!! Well done you for taking the leap xxxx


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Good for you Metame  Go for it. Why not go by coach? If you don't like the look of the job you can always turn it down but if you don't try, you will always be looking over your shoulder wondering. You can do it :thumbup:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

ClaireLily said:


> You should be able to claim travel expenses back, use a credit card and pay it off when they reimburse you. It's very rare to go for an interview outside your own town and not get expenses. Good luck!!! :thumbup:


I've never got travel expenses for interviews!

Good luck! Start prepping now ,practise answers etc etc:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

going to go and sort train tickets out after work today (i work round the corner from the station) and shall go from there...


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: Good luck hope it all works out  x


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

metame said:


> ive just sent off the email to say i'll be attending but now looking at how to get around there and stressing already...


Whatever interview you go to will be stressy, got to be done though.
Well done :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Whatever interview you go to will be stressy, got to be done though.
> Well done :thumbup: :thumbup:


No, im ok with interviews generally. It's the travel arrangements which are stressing me!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

metame said:


> No, im ok with interviews generally. It's the travel arrangements which are stressing me!


A bit like your holiday and you were ok with that in he end


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

You'll be fine.  Just take something to read on the train, or play spot the whatever out of the window.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck, hope it goes well.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

well i cant go back now, ive already bought my tickets too 

but im annoyed because i bought a new train card and then found my old one...

just need to find all the paperwork i need.

does anyone know what counts as proof of address?

sorry, questions, i know!

and thanks for all the encouragement guys


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Whooo good for you!!

Good luck, hope it goes well! :thumbup:

Urm proof of address: utility bill, bank statement maybe....?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xhuskyloverx said:


> Whooo good for you!!
> 
> Good luck, hope it goes well! :thumbup:
> 
> Urm proof of address: utility bill, bank statement maybe....?


thats the thing, i dont pay bills and my bank stuff is all done online and i dont have any old stuff cause we moved house in august :lol:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Council tax or utility bill, bank statment. 

Why do you need proof of address for an interview? usually they like to see proof you can work in the uk but not address?


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

metame said:


> thats the thing, i dont pay bills and my bank stuff is all done online and i dont have any old stuff cause we moved house in august :lol:


Oh then I don't know lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Council tax or utility bill, bank statment.
> 
> Why do you need proof of address for an interview? usually they like to see proof you can work in the uk but not address?


they want 2x proof of address plus my degree certificate (which has gone walkabouts) PUS proof i can work in the uk plus something else but have forgotten what at the minute


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

metame said:


> well i cant go back now, ive already bought my tickets too
> 
> but im annoyed because i bought a new train card and then found my old one...
> 
> ...


Any official letters sent to you? Even junk mail with your name and address on? I used to print screenshots off of my online banking screen, most people accepted them.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

shibby said:


> Any official letters sent to you? Even junk mail with your name and address on? *I used to print screenshots off of my online banking screen, most people accepted them*.


ooo, may try that one

gonn have a scout around after rainbows and see what/if i can find everything i need and if not... i dont know :lol:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

metame said:


> ooo, may try that one
> 
> gonn have a scout around after rainbows and see what/if i can find everything i need and if not... i dont know :lol:


Hehe, good luck! Hope you find some...  x


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

I have worked in London for most of my life and its fine but you will be restricted if you dont use the tube. Its the quickest way to get around and thousands of people do it every day quite safely. Good luck with the interview anyway.


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

metame said:


> they want 2x proof of address plus my degree certificate (which has gone walkabouts) PUS *proof i can work in the uk *plus something else but have forgotten what at the minute


What do you use for that?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xhuskyloverx said:


> What do you use for that?


i think passport/driving license?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Val001 said:


> I have worked in London for most of my life and its fine but you will be restricted if you dont use the tube. Its the quickest way to get around and *thousands of people do it every day quite safely*. Good luck with the interview anyway.


i dont think my brain quite comprehends that when its underground and theres so many people...


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

metame said:


> i think passport/driving license?


Oooh fair doos that makes sense.
I would be screwed then, I don't have either


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xhuskyloverx said:


> Oooh fair doos that makes sense.
> I would be screwed then, I don't have either


birth certificate then 

i only know where hald my license is and my passport has gone walkabouts, probably with my degree certificate...


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

Generally 2 types of ID are required nowadays. Personal ID which must contain your photo so passport or driving licence are the usual. Address ID which must contian your name and address and the usual docs are bank statements or utility bills.


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

metame said:


> birth certificate then
> 
> i only know where hald my license is and my passport has gone walkabouts, probably with my degree certificate...


a birth certificate is not usually accepted as ID these days as they want to see a photo of you


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Val001 said:


> a birth certificate is not usually accepted as ID these days as they want to see a photo of you


that's rubbish... you're standing right in front of them :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Good on you for deciding to go. I hope you can find all the stuff you need,coz it's amazing how paperwork seems to have a life of it's own, and plays hide and seek sometimes.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Good on you for deciding to go. I hope you can find all the stuff you need,coz it's amazing how paperwork seems to have a life of it's own, and plays hide and seek sometimes.


i found my degree certificate - thats always a good starting point :thumbup:

i just hope the woman in the trainstation was right about my tickets


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Don't fret about the docs too much . Even if you left them all at home by accident, they'd be sure to accept them by post after the interview if they are interested in you. Take deep breaths, keep the music going in your headphones, remember that you may not even want the job anyway...and CHARGE through the underground (ignoring all the weirdos; not accepting sweets from strangers, and spamming Hobbs via text), straight into the interview and kerpow them! :w00t::thumbsup:............Then rush home and tell us all about it!! You know we'll all be sending lol and vibes all day :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> Don't fret about the docs too much . Even if you left them all at home by accident, they'd be sure to accept them by post after the interview if they are interested in you. Take deep breaths, keep the music going in your headphones, remember that you may not even want the job anyway...and *CHARGE through the underground* (ignoring all the weirdos; not accepting sweets from strangers, and spamming Hobbs via text), straight into the interview and kerpow them! :w00t::thumbsup:............Then rush home and tell us all about it!! You know we'll all be sending lol and vibes all day :thumbup::thumbup:


im not going through the underground!
going:

train
bus
train

:/


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Ref documents - if the job you are applying for requires you to be CRB checked - you will need to take the documents with you - not post them later. Just thought I'd lt you know! 

Good luck - hope it goes well x :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Ref documents - if the job you are applying for requires you to be CRB checked - you will need to take the documents with you - not post them later. Just thought I'd lt you know!
> 
> Good luck - hope it goes well x :thumbup:


yeah... thanks :lol:

gonna look for them in a bit


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Theres a lot of red tape these days that require ID even for those born and bred here. Hubs has taken on one of his drinking buddies as a client, but he's still had to ask for 2 forms of ID before he's allowed to act for him.  
Passport
Drivers Licence 
Any kind of bill/bankstatement.

Metame I don't know if your phone is contract but if it is you can print off that bill and use that if need be.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bird said:


> Theres a lot of red tape these days that require ID even for those born and bred here. Hubs has taken on one of his drinking buddies as a client, but he's still had to ask for 2 forms of ID before he's allowed to act for him.
> Passport
> Drivers Licence
> Any kind of bill/bankstatement.
> ...


yes it is :thumbup:
but i have no idea how to get to the contract :lol:

im good at this 
its cool, im sure i'll find something.

thank you!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

metame said:


> yes it is :thumbup:
> but i have no idea how to get to the contract :lol:
> 
> im good at this
> ...


You dont need the contract ya dafty,  just one of the bills that you get sent every month. Either print it off if its online or save it if its by post.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bird said:


> You dont need the contract ya dafty,  just one of the bills that you get sent every month. Either print it off if its online or save it if its by post.


i knew that Singing:

ive never had a bill though!

maybe i have to access that online :lol:


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

metame said:


> im not going through the underground!
> going:
> 
> train
> ...


I know you have an issue with the underground but do bear in mind that the bus will take a lot longer to cross London. I know cos I've done it when there have been tube strikes etc. Going to the interview is one thing but you may need to reconsider your travelling plans if you are offered the job and decide to accept it. The underground is the quickest most direct way and when you are working in London you will want to spend the least amount of time travelling to and from work believe me.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Val001 said:


> I know you have an issue with the underground but do bear in mind that the bus will take a lot longer to cross London. I know cos I've done it when there have been tube strikes etc. Going to the interview is one thing but you may need to reconsider your travelling plans if you are offered the job and decide to accept it. The underground is the quickest most direct way and when you are working in London you will want to spend the least amount of time travelling to and from work believe me.


the jobs not in London :thumbup:
just the interview is at the head office in london


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

metame said:


> i knew that Singing:
> 
> ive never had a bill though!
> 
> maybe i have to access that online :lol:


  you worry me sometimes. :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bird said:


> you worry me sometimes. :lol:



why?


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

metame said:


> the jobs not in London :thumbup:
> just the interview is at the head office in london


Oh OK then thats different if its a one off. Just allow plenty of time for your journey. :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Val001 said:


> Oh OK then thats different if its a one off. Just allow plenty of time for your journey. :thumbup:


am doing 
hopefully the woman in the trainstation was right about my tickets and i can use them in the morning
will be catching either the 7.12 or the 7.50 train which gets me into Euston at either 8.45 or 9.22


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

metame said:


> am doing
> hopefully the woman in the trainstation was right about my tickets and i can use them in the morning
> will be catching either the 7.12 or the 7.50 train which gets me into Euston at either 8.45 or 9.22


The first one gets you into London just after mine ! Buses are at front of the station and there are maps to show you which stop you need. Make sure you are going in the right direction as it can be a bit confusing. If in doubt ask someone as there will be people doing the journey every day. If you are definitely getting the first train I could meet you if you like to make sure you get the right bus but you should be fine. Is it Waterloo you need to get to.

Val


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Val001 said:


> The first one gets you into London just after mine ! Buses are at front of the station and there are maps to show you which stop you need. Make sure you are going in the right direction as it can be a bit confusing. If in doubt ask someone as there will be people doing the journey every day. If you are definitely getting the first train I could meet you if you like to make sure you get the right bus but you should be fine. Is it Waterloo you need to get to.
> 
> Val


going by what Hobbs said, yeah...
stoke - euston (train)
euston - waterloo (bus)
waterloo - wimbledon (train)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

also what do you all reckon i should do about clothes? i dont really want to travel in clothes i will be having my interview in cause im a mucky pup and will have then been in them for 6 hours before my interview!

BUT if i pack them and change at the station they will probably get all creased :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Could you put clothes on a hanger and put a cover over them so they stay clean?

Why you scared of the underground? Fear of a crash or do you feel claustrophobic?

What is the job you are going for?

Have you had an interview before?


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

metame said:


> also what do you all reckon i should do about clothes? i dont really want to travel in clothes i will be having my interview in cause im a mucky pup and will have then been in them for 6 hours before my interview!
> 
> BUT if i pack them and change at the station they will probably get all creased :lol:


if it was me id travel in my trousers and shoes but a different top, it will be easir to keep the top crease free and will make you feel fresher for your interview. also id take a little toiletry bag to freshen up before the interview too.


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

metame said:


> going by what Hobbs said, yeah...
> stoke - euston (train)
> euston - waterloo (bus)
> waterloo - wimbledon (train)


No 68 bus from Euston goes to Waterloo. Destination on front of bus should be West Norwood.

Good Luck !


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Could you put clothes on a hanger and put a cover over them so they stay clean?
> 
> Why you scared of the underground? Fear of a crash or do you feel claustrophobic?
> 
> ...


i dont have a cover or anything

neither. i have really bad cleithrophobia (fear of being trapped/locked in places) you should see the list of things i dodge, its really bad 

i think ive already jinxed it going on about the interview :lol: (graduate support worker - no idea where graduate comes into it though lol!)

and yep, lots 
ive been officially working since i was 16 so had loads of job interviews but been doing voluntary positions since i was 12 and needed interviews for them.

but practice does not equal perfection!

normally end up stuttering like an idiot.

HAve even had one interview for the job where they started by saying they probably werent gonna give me the job, they just wanted to meet the person who filled out my application form!

PROMISE that is a true story!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> if it was me id travel in my trousers and shoes but a different top, it will be easir to keep the top crease free and will make you feel fresher for your interview. also id take a little toiletry bag to freshen up before the interview too.


lol, ok... i may do that. well will definitley be in my shoes but i may have to travel in jeans cause i need my pockets!
its the top im worried about getting creased. also havent even decided what top im wearing yet 



Val001 said:


> No 68 bus from Euston goes to Waterloo. Destination on front of bus should be West Norwood.
> 
> Good Luck !


thank you so much for that!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> i dont have a cover or anything
> 
> neither. i have really bad cleithrophobia (fear of being trapped/locked in places) you should see the list of things i dodge, its really bad
> 
> ...


Cover - go to a dry cleaners (if one near you) and go and buy one - won't cost much.

OMG! I've never heard of that phobia before - but not good - suppose you have to avoid lifts and all sorts of things.

It's okay - I work in personnel - so if you hadn't had an interview before I would have offered you some support - but if you have had some before you will know what you are doing.

Major thing - tell them why you want THIS job with THIS company. Hope that doesnt sound patronising - not meant to be.

Hope it goes well x


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

put it on a hanger and put a bin bag over it upside down so the hook on the hanger is popped through the bottom of the bag (hope that makes sense)


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> put it on a hanger and put a bin bag over it upside down so the hook on the hanger is popped through the bottom of the bag (hope that makes sense)


Yay! That is a good idea! Never thought of that :thumbup:

@ Metame - after all the grief that there has been on PF recently - it is so nice to see everyone offering support and help instead of arguing.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Cover - go to a dry cleaners (if one near you) and go and buy one - won't cost much.
> 
> OMG! I've never heard of that phobia before - but not good - suppose you have to avoid lifts and all sorts of things.
> 
> ...


i avoid EVERYTHING.
once i had to work overtime at work which was ok until i found out we were locked IN (the shop was in the middle of a shopping centre and the shopping centre got locked up.) 
at my other job i was having a potato fight in the corridor ran into my students room to escape not realising the keys were on the outside... they tried to lock me in and you can guess what happened. was so scared about being locked in it didnt even click that we were on the ground floor and i could have climbed through a window... anyway... sorry, tangenting there...

and thats ok, thanks for the offer anyway, and i know but i get distracted and then fail at interviews :lol: 


mumof6 said:


> put it on a hanger and put a bin bag over it upside down so the hook on the hanger is popped through the bottom of the bag (hope that makes sense)


yeah but what am i gonna do with it in the train?!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Yay! That is a good idea! Never thought of that :thumbup:
> 
> @ Metame - after all the grief that there has been on PF recently - it is so nice to see everyone offering support and help instead of arguing.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


yeah but none of the people who were arguing are on this thread :lol:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

metame said:


> and thats ok, thanks for the offer anyway, and i know but i get distracted and then fail at interviews :lol:
> 
> yeah but what am i gonna do with it in the train?!


hang it on the back of the chair infront of your seats, but the empty one next to you


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> yeah but none of the people who were arguing are on this thread :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: you have a point there! I was trying to say - 'see it can be nice on here - helping each other!' :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> hang it on the back of the chair infront of your seats, but the empty one next to you


i doubt any will be eympt at that time of the morning!


CAstbury said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: you have a point there! I was trying to say - 'see it can be nice on here - helping each other!' :thumbup:


yeah cause we're all the nice people 

YouTube - Five For Fighting - Slice [HD][Lyrics]


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ok stuff what to do with the clothes... i dont know what to wear


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

metame said:


> ok stuff what to do with the clothes... i dont know what to wear


As its head office in London I would dress smart in a suit or something similar.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Val001 said:


> As its head office in London I would dress smart in a suit or something similar.


i was gonna buy a jacket today but then thought that may be a bit OTT with shirt and trousers so i think my choices are down to:

black trousers, white shirt

black trousers, some kind of plain, sweeping neck smart top under jacket

black trousers, shirt/jumper in one top

black trousers, white shirt and try and find some kind of really smart cardigan

opinions?


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

I think I would go for black trousers and a white shirt rather than jumpers/cardigans etc but as long as you look smart and make a good impression thats all that really counts.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Val001 said:


> I think I would go for black trousers and a white shirt rather than jumpers/cardigans etc but as long as you look smart and make a good impression thats all that really counts.


i think i may go with the jacket and plain top?
off to look at the jacket again later anyway and may invest in it...


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

May be a good idea to buy one if you think you may get a few interviews


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Val001 said:


> May be a good idea to buy one if you think you may get a few interviews


im hoping this will be the last interview i need for a while 
but i know it probably wont be 

the jacket is like this but black:
http://www.evans.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...oryId=209427&sort_field=Relevance&pageSize=20

(ps, i love you guys and thank you so much for all your help so far and i apologise in advance for bugging you all as it will probably continue >friday!)


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

metame said:


> im hoping this will be the last interview i need for a while
> but i know it probably wont be
> 
> the jacket is like this but black:
> ...


Very smart that will look good Metame.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Val001 said:


> Very smart that will look good Metame.


i agree, it's nice and smart without being over fussy :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> i agree, it's nice and smart without being over fussy :thumbup:


ok... but what under it 

and i bought a new watch today!
my other one keeps being sewn together and just doesnt do it anymore :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

Something fairly cool, the offices might be very warm and you might be sweating with fear anyway


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Something fairly cool, the offices might be very warm and you might be sweating with fear anyway


yeah... lol!

but if i get the one i want i camt take my jacket off...


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

metame said:


> yeah... lol!
> 
> but if i get the one i want i camt take my jacket off...


Comfort may be quite important, a fashion statement not quite so much


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Comfort may be quite important, a fashion statement not quite so much


huh?



(i odnt make ffashoin statmente)


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice, smart jacket 

What watch did you get?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Nice, smart jacket
> 
> What watch did you get?


Buy Kahuna Ladies Turquoise Dial & Strap Watch at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Ladies' fashion watches.

the strao is just wide enough for what i need it for


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

metame said:


> Buy Kahuna Ladies Turquoise Dial & Strap Watch at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Ladies' fashion watches.
> 
> the strao is just wide enough for what i need it for


oooooooooooooo tidy :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

are you going? good luck!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> oooooooooooooo tidy :thumbup:


aye love it. was awkward trying them on in the shop though 


Taylorbaby said:


> are you going? good luck!!


yup and thanks!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I'd say you're pretty prepared ed hun  I had to spend 45 mins in a 'back to work' group session this morning in the job centre. It freaked me out because they were talking about the importance of 'having a CV and dressing smart for interviews...' and I was the only female in a room fo 15 (tough looking and some alcoholic/spaced-out) blokes. I just sat thinking "are there really people who haven't done any applications/got their CV together/know that you need to dress smartly???)" Jesus wept!  You may have a phobia Metame (I have GAD & PTSD, so sympathise about getting across London) but you are well capable of doing this. And you will have all of us supporting you. Do us all proud and see it through :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> I'd say you're pretty prepared ed hun  I had to spend 45 mins in a 'back to work' group session this morning in the job centre. It freaked me out because they were talking about the importance of 'having a CV and dressing smart for interviews...' and I was the only female in a room fo 15 (tough looking and some alcoholic/spaced-out) blokes. I just sat thinking "are there really people who haven't done any applications/got their CV together/know that you need to dress smartly???)" Jesus wept!  You may have a phobia Metame (I have GAD & PTSD, so sympathise about getting across London) but you are well capable of doing this. And you will have all of us supporting you. Do us all proud and see it through :thumbup:


a pf'er is meeting me in london 
i still have all my paperwork to find :/

i love you guys!


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

Are you now being met at Euston then Metame. If you are getting the bus just thought I would let you know that generally you can't buy bus tickets on the bus any more so look for a ticket machine at Euston by the bus stops. Single fare in London is now £2.20.

Hope this helps.

Val


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Val001 said:


> Are you now being met at Euston then Metame. If you are getting the bus just thought I would let you know that generally you can't buy bus tickets on the bus any more so look for a ticket machine at Euston by the bus stops. Single fare in London is now £2.20.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Val


no, not being met in Euston I dont think

also im really confused because the woman at the trainstation said i could use my train ticket on the bus but it doesnt say whether i can on the ticket or not!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Woohoo, good luck tomorrow! Don't forget to get a good night's sleep tonight.


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

metame said:


> no, not being met in Euston I dont think
> 
> also im really confused because the woman at the trainstation said i could use my train ticket on the bus but it doesnt say whether i can on the ticket or not!


you can get a ticket which includes tubes and buses normally called a travelcard. ask at euston they will know.

good luck with the interview. I hope it goes well.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Woohoo, good luck tomorrow! Don't forget to get a good night's sleep tonight.


haha... thanks.
and i will. plan to be in bed by 9 or i wont be awake anyway. Probably wont sleep though 


Val001 said:


> you can get a ticket which includes tubes and buses normally called a travelcard. ask at euston they will know.
> 
> good luck with the interview. I hope it goes well.


yeah, ok, thank you 

(on another note, now ontop of my foot i feel really ill too )


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

metame said:


> (on another note, now ontop of my foot i feel really ill too )


Oh hun, nerves or something else?


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

metame said:


> (on another note, now ontop of my foot i feel really ill too )


hope you start to feel bettr soon


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Your gonna be fine :thumbup: I can feel it in me water :lol::lol::lol: (who the hell came up with that saying)   :lol: :scared:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Oh hun, nerves or something else?


fluey ill  my mums been down with it for weeks! and sicky ill but that might just be nerves


deb53 said:


> Your gonna be fine :thumbup: I can feel it in me water :lol::lol::lol: (who the hell came up with that saying)   :lol: :scared:


no idea


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

how is your leg? by the way good luck for tomorrow


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

michaelasi said:


> how is your leg? by the way good luck for tomorrow


killing me
diclofenac and paracetamol are my best friends...

and im off for a bath in a sec to rest it i think

thanks for asking and thanks


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

diclofenac gosh is been a while since I heard that word .... do u need prescription?


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

if u keep your foot a bit higher then the rest of the body dose it starts to hurt? did u tried to put a pillow under ?

ah the forgot to PM back , yep i did .... it happen 13 years ago , but the rheumatoid pain is there every day ...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

michaelasi said:


> diclofenac gosh is been a while since I heard that word .... do u need prescription?


i still have enough to kill me from last time i was in A&E ok, maybe not WUITE that much...


michaelasi said:


> if u keep your foot a bit higher then the rest of the body dose it starts to hurt? did u tried to put a pillow under ?
> 
> ah the forgot to PM back , yep i did .... it happen 13 years ago , but the rheumatoid pain is there every day ...


and yep, thanks
slept with it up too 

and ok, thats not good


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Make sure you get an early night missus, so you're nice and fresh for the morn. Good luck hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

bird said:


> Make sure you get an early night missus, so you're nice and fresh for the morn. Good luck hope everything goes well for you.


Second that! Bedtime for you Metame! Will text you tomorrow and don't forget to get in touch if you get stuck etc etc etc or if you just want to tell someone about it all when you get out!

Good luck!!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bird said:


> Make sure you get an early night missus, so you're nice and fresh for the morn. Good luck hope everything goes well for you.


lol! still havent found paperwork yet 


hobbs2004 said:


> Second that! Bedtime for you Metame! Will text you tomorrow and don't forget to get in touch if you get stuck etc etc etc or if you just want to tell someone about it all when you get out!
> 
> Good luck!!!!


see above... and yep you shall probably get loads of random texts off me im afraid. at least until i get to wimbledon...


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow metame


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow metame


lol, thank you 

god im gonna look a right **** if i dont get it now :lol:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

metame said:


> lol, thank you
> 
> god im gonna look a right **** if i dont get it now :lol:


Gosh, no! But you tried and that is what matters!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

metame said:


> lol, thank you
> 
> god im gonna look a right **** if i dont get it now :lol:


Dont be silly, your gonna give it your best shot! If you dont get it then at least you tried.............But we know you will do great and they will offer it to you there and then:001_cool::thumbsup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Dont be silly, your gonna give it your best shot! If you dont get it then at least you tried.............But we know you will do great and they will offer it to you there and then:001_cool::thumbsup:


stop it now 

my sisters just sent me a text 'good luck for tomorrow if it's what you really want'

how am i meantto know what i really want?!

:lol:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

metame said:


> lol! still havent found paperwork yet
> .


Yet another young un that belongs to the "lastminute.com" brigade.  :lol:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

bird said:


> Yet another young un that belongs to the "lastminute.com" brigade.  :lol:


thats just like me, i leave everything to the last minute


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bird said:


> Yet another young un that belongs to the "lastminute.com" brigade.  :lol:


what do you mean 'belongs to'
i founded it


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

metame said:


> stop it now
> 
> my sisters just sent me a text 'good luck for tomorrow if it's what you really want'
> 
> ...


are they from "Cinderella"?...so it is your real name:thumbup:...be back before midnight..and lose your shoe!...
Fairy Godmother:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

uhhh.... how do you get blood out of the carpet?!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

argh! what counts as proof of my eligibility to work in the uk? will my birth certificate do?


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

metame said:


> uhhh.... how do you get blood out of the carpet?!


How to Clean Blood From Carpet | eHow.com


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

metame said:


> uhhh.... how do you get blood out of the carpet?!


Think a solution of salt water.  Dare I ask what you've done now.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

How about your NI, copy of your P45/60, as well as your passport, birth certificate. 

Now grab those and go to bed!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> How to Clean Blood From Carpet | eHow.com


haha, thanks


bird said:


> Think a solution of salt water.  Dare I ask what you've done now.


it was an accident, honest!


hobbs2004 said:


> How about your NI, copy of your P45/60, as well as your passport, birth certificate.
> 
> Now grab those and go to bed!


i dont know where any of those are


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

metame said:


> i dont know where any of those are


Well you won't find them on here!!!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> How about your NI, copy of your P45/60, as well as your passport, birth certificate.
> 
> Now grab those and go to bed!


will a P60 from 2005/6 do?


rona said:


> Well you won't find them on here!!!!!


^^ :001_tt2:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh and ronas just made me decide i dont wnat the job anyway :lol:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

metame said:


> oh and ronas just made me decide i dont wnat the job anyway :lol:


 why whats she done?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

metame said:


> oh and ronas just made me decide i dont wnat the job anyway :lol:


Why? Cos it's only 30 mins from me :lol: :lol:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

metame said:


> will a P60 from 2005/6 do?


Yes, I think so. Do you have a copy of our National Insurance number or the card? Though that should be on the P60 - so definitely take that along.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

metame said:


> god im gonna look a right **** if i dont get it now :lol:


Hey - you got to get in line for the **** award . I haven't been offered even an interview in 5 mths, so you're already disqualified from the competition:lol: We are all just proud of you for trying. Good luck :thumbsup:

And go to bed soon before you have any more accidents


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Why? Cos it's only 30 mins from me :lol: :lol:


no cause of the other thing you said...
i'll be moving closer to some of the best people on pf!


hobbs2004 said:


> Yes, I think so. Do you have a copy of our National Insurance number or the card? Though that should be on the P60 - so definitely take that along.


haha... found a pay slip too albeit for the wrong address...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

metame said:


> no cause of the other thing you said...
> i'll be moving closer to some of the best people on pf!


But you said you knew that before I said 
It's now gone 9.30 and you are still not in bed 
I think we will all have to send you to Coventry :lol:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

metame said:


> haha... found a pay slip too albeit for the wrong address...


Doesn't matter that it is the wrong address if you need something that shows that you are eligible to work - i.e. your NI!

NOW GO TO BED!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> But you said you knew that before I said
> It's now gone 9.30 and you are still not in bed
> I think we will all have to send you to Coventry :lol:


yeah but i didnt! Singing:


hobbs2004 said:


> Doesn't matter that it is the wrong address if you need something that shows that you are eligible to work - i.e. your NI!
> 
> NOW GO TO BED!


ok, do these count?

• Valid passport or driving licence; (got driving license but it has the wrong address?)
• Proof of eligibility to work in the UK; (old P60/ birth certificat/ Payslip)
• 2 current proofs of your home address;(bank statement... and will my PPC letter form the NHS count? i cant find anything else )
• Your Psychology Degree certificate (GOT )


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

metame said:


> ok, do these count?
> 
>  Valid passport or driving licence; (still looking for one of these...)
>  Proof of eligibility to work in the UK; (old P60/ birth certificat/ Payslip)
> ...


Yes, yes, yes and yes. Besides, even if one or all of them didn't for one reason or another, you could supply that retrospectively!

So turn off your light and go to bloody sleep!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Yes, yes, yes and yes. Besides, even if one or all of them didn't for one reason or another, you could supply that retrospectively!
> 
> So turn off your light and go to bloody sleep!


need to get references now and then feed the cats...


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

metame said:


> yeah but i didnt! Singing:
> 
> ok, do these count?
> 
> ...


Take everything, then you can't go wrong. :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

NIGHT GUYS!


love you all 

and thank you so much for all your help this whole week!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Night night, put everything you need in your bag before you go to bed, that way you're not rushing round like a loon in the morning and am relaxed. 

Good luck :thumbup: 
Text/phone me when you've done your interview


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Night Night 
Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bird said:


> Night night, put everything you need in your bag before you go to bed, that way you're not rushing round like a loon in the morning and am relaxed.
> 
> Good luck :thumbup:
> Text/phone me when you've done your interview


It mostly is  and it won't be phone I hate the phone


rona said:


> Night Night
> Good luck :thumbup:


Haha thanks

And I mean it you lot are THE BEST


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

metame said:


> it mostly is  and it won't be phone i hate the phone
> 
> haha thanks
> 
> and i mean it you lot are the best


*go to bed!!!*


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

rona said:


> *go to bed!!!*


Was just about to post this myself.

Listen up you, you've got a long day ahead of you and you need your kip. Now get to bed or I'm going to come round (although would have to get dressed first) and cut your internet cable.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> *go to bed!!!*





bird said:


> Was just about to post this myself.
> 
> Listen up you, you've got a long day ahead of you and you need your kip. Now get to bed or I'm going to come round (although would have to get dressed first) and cut your internet cable.


I'm in bed  and the lights are off and the computer is
Can't sleep heads buzzing


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck for tomorrow Metame.:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Good luck for tomorrow Metame.:thumbup:


Thank you!

( I don't do mornings!)


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Why am I so nervous today I wonder? :crying::drool: I'm sure our girl will be fine. I hope she got some sleep last night...finally. I thought we'd have to ban her to bed :lol:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

good luck!!! xxxx


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

Hope you are getting on OK - I'm sure you will be glad you went....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

hope its going well

good luck :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Good luck x


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Thinking about you today xxx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Good luck!!!!!!! hope you come back with a big grin on ya face


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

All the best for today


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Good luck!! Hope it's going well!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Can't wait for Metame to come home now.... I do hope it's all going ok.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Guys 

Just wanted to say a MASSIVE THANK YOU! to you _*all*_, you have all been fab and really supportive and i meant it last night when i said i loved you all!

but also, that im sorry 

i shall now be bugging you all even more because i have til wednesday to tell them whether or not i accept the position!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

What's they pay, good, bad, OK?

What does the job sound like, good, bad, OK?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> What's they pay, good, bad, OK?
> 
> What does the job sound like, good, bad, OK?


trust you to get straigh to the pay :lol:
and not even a congratulations 

love you too!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: xxxx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

metame said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Just wanted to say a MASSIVE THANK YOU! to you _*all*_, you have all been fab and really supportive and i meant it last night when i said i loved you all!
> 
> ...


I feel a massive ITOLD YOU SOcoming on! I knew you would get it!:thumbsup:

You havent travelled all that way to turn it down now :scared:

WELL DONE:thumbup:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That's fantastic news Metame:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: xxxx


:lol::lol::lol:

^^ This Person is AMAZING and came into London to meet me and give me encouragement 

(and i hope you dont mind me telling everyone that )


harley bear said:


> I feel a massive ITOLD YOU SOcoming on! I knew you would get it!:thumbsup:
> 
> You havent travelled all that way to turn it down now :scared:
> 
> WELL DONE:thumbup:


and im really not sure now!
i wasnt expecting to get it


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Waaaaaahooooooo :thumbup: SSSSOooooo proud of you xx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

metame said:


> trust you to get straigh to the pay :lol:
> and not even a congratulations
> 
> love you too!


Yeah well, only got your best interests at heart :lol:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

metame said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ^^ This Person is AMAZING and came into London to meet me and give me encouragement
> 
> ...


It was a real pleasure to come and meet you. You are amazing :thumbup: Even the bloke in Morrisons agreed......he was so intrigued :lol::lol::lol::lol:

So proud of you and you deserve it


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS 

knew you coud do it :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> It was a real pleasure to come and meet you. You are amazing :thumbup: * Even the bloke in Morrisons agreed*......he was so intrigued :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> So proud of you and you deserve it


:lol:
he was weird though!

and nu-uh, _you_ are amazing


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Yeah well, only got your best interests at heart :lol:





mumof6 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> knew you coud do it :thumbup:


hahaha...

bird called me some names when i told her it went craply!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

metame said:


> :lol:
> he was weird though!
> 
> and nu-uh, _you_ are amazing


I think you are both amazing so am repping you both xx


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Congratulations! Well done  :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> Congratulations! Well done  :thumbup:


thank you 

but now i have to make a decision!
lol


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Glad you got there and home ok! So glad you went!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:

What did your peeps say?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey thats great news.. so come on how long are you going to keep us waiting for the answer..


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> I think you are both amazing so am repping you both xx


Metame did all the hard work......all I did was sit and drink hot chocolate all day :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Metame did all the hard work......all I did was sit and drink hot chocolate all day :thumbup:


yeah but the hot chocolate was good


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations and well done :thumbup:
Must of really liked you to give you to offer you the job so quickly


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

metame said:


> thank you
> 
> but now i have to make a decision!
> lol


You just know you want to become a Southerner:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

metame said:


> thank you
> 
> but now i have to make a decision!
> lol


Oh dear here we go 
Reams and reams of "what shall I do", "how can I" and" I'm not good enough" :lol: :lol: :lol:

Go for it girl, we will all help as much as we can


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Congratulations and well done :thumbup:
> Must of really liked you to give you to offer you the job so quickly


haha, i dont know why!
they rang me an hour and a half after i left the interview!


rona said:


> Oh dear here we go
> Reams and reams of "what shall I do", "how can I" and" I'm not good enough" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Go for it girl, we will all help as much as we can


oh hush you


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah - come south Metame. I'll buy you a hot choc  x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

rona said:


> Oh dear here we go
> Reams and reams of "what shall I do", "how can I" and" I'm not good enough" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Go for it girl, we will all help as much as we can


Exactly :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sorry guys, missed you there!



hobbs2004 said:


> Glad you got there and home ok! So glad you went!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> What did your peeps say?


uhh... they dont really care. 'oh'


momentofmadness said:


> Hey thats great news.. so come on how long are you going to keep us waiting for the answer..


lol... no idea

somehow i dont think this is something i can flip a coin over


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> Yeah - come south Metame. I'll buy you a hot choc  x


yeah but will you sit in morrisons for 4 hours talking to me?
:lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

metame said:


> yeah but will you sit in morrisons for 4 hours talking to me?
> :lol:


I will sit in Sainsbury and do that with you :thumbup:

*isn't hinting or anything*


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

will you lot stop making me laugh while im crying!
and you're all making me cough too!


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Whoooooo!!!! :thumbup:

Well done  Been waiting for an update lol


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Good, great, fantastic,...your star wants you to go...decisions..decisions,..as Cheryl Cole said..choosing yet another hair wash...


Oh, good!!!! For better, for worse...but FORWARD!!!!!!!

Scrip and I go to dance around the room...:lol::thumbsup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

That is fantastic news!!! Well done you! :thumbup: x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

you're all mad but thank you very much


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Well done!!! :thumbup:

Go for it!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> Well done!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Go for it!!!


we were talking about you today :lol:
was a dog that looked like your kira outside morissons :lthumbup:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats on the job!- what is it for? tell me allll the details


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

lifeizsweet said:


> Congrats on the job!- what is it for? tell me allll the details


Ditto - well done you! Hopefully, a few nights kip and you will know exactly what to do about things.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm really achey and sore and my chest hurts and that's all I dreamt about last night.

Promise to be back with details later

Thanks everyone


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Congrats on the job!- what is it for? tell me allll the details


i'd have preferred to do this in pm but seen as i know a couple of youw ant to know...

its for 'graduate support worker' and is working with autistic adults in a residential home.

i dont know exactly what the job entalks because doofus here forgot to ask that

indact, doofus didnt ask much as they didnt expect to get the job 

the interview, i thought, went really badly but as i said they phoned up within an hour and a half of me walking out of the interview to offer me the job!

they said although i didnt have the experience they were looking for i showed great enthusiasm

and now im PETRIFIED

i dont know whether to accept so drawing up a list of questions i need to ask/find out, looking at accommodation, drawing up lists of pros and cons and just... i dont know 

may be adding them all on here and asking you all later if none minds 

then again if noone answers now i know you mind :lol:

ps hobbs is also a star for constant texting yetserday and making sure i got everything in the right direction and the right places, thank you


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

What a wothwhile and interesting job! I used to teach autistic children amd adolescents to swim and trampoline (not the same by any means but very rewarding). Don't be petrified - you clearly have what they are looking for or wouldn't have been offered the job  Just think of the difference you can make to their lives


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> What a wothwhile and interesting job! I used to teach autistic children amd adolescents to swim and trampoline (not the same by any means but very rewarding). Don't be petrified - you clearly have what they are looking for or wouldn't have been offered the job  Just think of the difference you can make to their lives


i still dont know whether to accept it or not
tis a big decision


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

Got those lists yet, time is of the essence now you know


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Got those lists yet, time is of the essence now you know


im not doing any lists
i dont need to

need out of this ******* **** before i kill someone.


----------



## Akitaowner (Dec 1, 2010)

I work as a support worker, great job and I love it. It can be stressful at times but what job isn't. Its rewarding and fun and I wouldn't want to do anything else at all :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Akitaowner said:


> I work as a support worker, great job and I love it. It can be stressful at times but what job isn't. Its rewarding and fun and I wouldn't want to do anything else at all :thumbup:


its not the job thats the decision, i would need to relocate, if the job was here i would snap it up instantly but its not its 200 miles south of here so not even commutable difference

and my step sister originally said she wanted to move with me and now she doesnt 'think it would be the right move for her' but you know what? i dont care anymore

im gonna accept the job find out how much time i have move to surrey and cut all ties with these manipulating bastards and that will be much easier without an idiotic stepsister in tow.

if she wants to stay up here and let them continue ******* her life up then **** her


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, Metame is coming to surrey, coming to surrey, coming to surrvey. Yeah! 

Now, the job, does it include accommodation? Or perhaps even subsidised accommodation for staff?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Yay :thumbup: Metame is going to learn the southern accent :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Yeah, Metame is coming to surrey, coming to surrey, coming to surrvey. Yeah!
> 
> Now, the job, does it include accommodation? Or perhaps even subsidised accommodation for staff?


no and no and they were very helpful and tole me to look at rightmove.co.uk (that was seriously the amount of help she gave :/)
this could be the stupidest decision of my life


deb53 said:


> Yay :thumbup: Metame is going to learn the southern accent :lol::lol::lol:


oh no im not

come on, i dont even have a 'northern' accent and i sure as hell don't sound stokie!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

next step is to tell them- yes..but what about accomodation , even temporarily....maybe they can help you...
When I badly wated to get out..i did nearly impossible things...and I did!!!!
I believe that if you really want it and need it..it is will be given...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> next step is to tell them- yes..but what about accomodation , even temporarily....maybe they can help you...
> When I badly wated to get out..i did nearly impossible things...and I did!!!!
> I believe that if you really want it and need it..it is will be given...


any donations gratefully recieved...?!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

metame said:


> no and no and they were very helpful and tole me to look at rightmove.co.uk (that was seriously the amount of help she gave :/)
> this could be the stupidest decision of my life
> 
> oh no im not
> ...


I know  xxxx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

is this even the right decision?!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I reckon so  Things happen for a reason and you was after moving wasnt you?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> I reckon so  Things happen for a reason and you was after moving wasnt you?


yes... but i have no money to put a deposit down, dont know if i can live there on that wage and know nothing about the area and or the job really :scared:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Iadmit must be scary as hell, Just depends how much you want the job. Is there no-one in the area you could stay with till you get settled?


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Good luck hun, in whatever you decide..... you have to be strong to make the first move..... 
I was in the hotel trade and travelled from hotel to hotel over the 25 years.... wasnt easy moving all the time but the good side to it was I always got a house with the job...
xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

pamela Renfrew said:


> Good luck hun, in whatever you decide..... you have to be strong to make the first move.....
> I was in the hotel trade and travelled from hotel to hotel over the 25 years.... wasnt easy moving all the time but the good side to it was I always got a house with the job...
> xx


i dont get anything 
not even help :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ok, i know people are probably bored of me and this now which is one reason im not starting a new thread to ask stupid questions... sorry  ...

do you reckon it would be ok to ring them up and ask questions without giving my answer yet? Or better to email them?
or neither?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

It would be absolutly fine for you to phone. Shows you are taking the 

position seriously and they will not mind at all


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

You must be able to live on that wage over there.... other people manage why couldnt you?

If you can find a deposit go for it


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

harley bear said:


> You must be able to live on that wage over there.... other people manage why couldnt you?
> 
> If you can find a deposit go for it


i cant 
though my sister said if i was really stuck she would help me out a bit...

its just hard trying to find somewhere to stay when im 200 miles north :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> It would be absolutly fine for you to phone. Shows you are taking the
> 
> position seriously and they will not mind at all


:lol:
but you havent seen teh questions i was planning on asking


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

metame said:


> i cant
> though my sister said if i was really stuck she would help me out a bit...
> 
> its just hard trying to find somewhere to stay when im 200 miles north :lol:


If your stressing about moving 200miles away god help us if you ever decide to move to OZ:scared:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

harley bear said:


> If your stressing about moving 200miles away god help us if you ever decide to move to OZ:scared:


1. i'm NOT stressing about moving 200 miles away
2. i would never move to OZ... maybe alaska but never OZ


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

metame said:


> i cant
> though my sister said if i was really stuck she would help me out a bit...
> 
> its just hard trying to find somewhere to stay when im 200 miles north :lol:


You could always look on rightmove and set up several viewing on the same day and go down for the weekend to have a look.
Where abouts will you have to live?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

harley bear said:


> You could always look on rightmove and set up several viewing on the same day and go down for the weekend to have a look.
> Where abouts will you have to live?


as close to the place as possible to cut down on transport costs?!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

metame said:


> as close to the place as possible to cut down on transport costs?!


Well thats a given, i meant where abouts in the country will yopu be living and what type of property will you be after?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

I still think if you take a room in someones house and look further once you are there


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Well thats a given, i meant where abouts in the country will yopu be living and what type of property will you be after?


sutton, surrey and cheapest live rona says...


rona said:


> I still think if you take a room in someones house and look further once you are there


i know and i agree
or a flatshare or soemthing


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

metame said:


> sutton, surrey and cheapest live rona says...
> 
> i know and i agree
> or a flatshare or soemthing


A flat share or a bed sit wont cost a great deal there is no reason why you couldnt live comfortable on 15k esp if you have no mortgage.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

This is cheap

STUDIO Flat for rent in Sutton, Surrey SM2 | Your Move


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> This is cheap
> 
> STUDIO Flat for rent in Sutton, Surrey SM2 | Your Move


im trying to figure out that link from yesterday but it wont let me view more even though ive signed up and everything :/


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

rona said:


> This is cheap
> 
> STUDIO Flat for rent in Sutton, Surrey SM2 | Your Move


:thumbup::thumbup: that is cheap and close to town too :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

the rooms for let website is **** 
i really want to reply to that stupid ad and the stupid thing wont ******* let me


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

are tou nervous?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

deb53 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: that is cheap and close to town too :thumbup:


Might be poky but would do for a while, a bit short on detail


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> are tou nervous?


nervous, no, petrified, maybe


rona said:


> Might be poky but would do for a while, a bit short on detail


yeah, i can do poky.
would leave most of my stuff up here at the minute anyway until i got sorted properly down there... may have to pack it up and it end up in various peoples boxes and spare rooms, but hey ho...

plus 'cooking facilities'
just hope that isnt posh for 'microwave'


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im sick of people here!
(not you lot you're all fab)

but grrrr... theyre all like 'congratulations on the job, are you taking it? im sure if it's meant to be it'll all come together...'

im sick of saying the same things to people who dont even care and arent willing to even help and they say that like it helps and its annooying me now 

(sorry )


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

metame said:


> im sure if it's meant to be it'll all come together...'


I can understand people congratulating you on the job and asking if you're going to take it. But the above bit has lost me.  But then I like things simple and it is late.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bird said:


> I can understand people congratulating you on the job and asking if you're going to take it. But the above bit has lost me.  But then I like things simple and it is late.


exactly though...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> This is cheap
> 
> STUDIO Flat for rent in Sutton, Surrey SM2 | Your Move





deb53 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: that is cheap and close to town too :thumbup:


its not far from work either according to google ...

and i could probably find enough for the deposit


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeeeeah! Singing:GoforitMetame...goforit Metame...goforitMetameSinging: (ok I'd be crap at cheerleading). Looks like a good possibility to me


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeeeeah! Singing:Goforitmetame...goforitmetame...goforitmetameSinging:  Looks like a good starting base from what I can see...


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Ooops. Sorry for double post - must have got carried away there for a mo.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

metame said:


> its not far from work either according to google ...
> 
> and i could probably find enough for the deposit


Looks like a good starting place.

Not posted too much as I've not really got any advice, just wanted to say best of luck I think you're being totally amazing :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Fleur said:


> I think you're being totally amazing :thumbup:


Got to agree with this


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Looks like a good starting place.
> 
> Not posted too much as I've not really got any advice, just wanted to say best of luck I think you're being totally amazing :thumbup:





rona said:


> Got to agree with this


im really really not


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Metame is amazing

and so sez all of us...


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Metame is amazingand so sez all of us...


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

We've all got double vision today :crazy:


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

Well done metame and congratulations, you must have made a really good impression on them. Sorry this is late but OH not well at the moment so not been on line all weekend.

Good luck finding the right accommodation. Try not to sign up for a long lease in case you find something better when you are in the area as it will be easier then.

Well done again.

Val :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Val001 said:


> Well done metame and congratulations, you must have made a really good impression on them. Sorry this is late but OH not well at the moment so not been on line all weekend.
> 
> Good luck finding the right accommodation. Try not to sign up for a long lease in case you find something better when you are in the area as it will be easier then.
> 
> ...


thank you 

how your OH gets better soon!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Well...


i rang them up about half an hour ago and left a message saying i accept the position.

well at least i hope thats what i said.

suppose i have to wait for them to get back to me now...

:001_unsure:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well done!!!   where is it??? whats it doing??? i know i read before but i cant rem now lol!  :thumbup:


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

well done metame. do you know when you will start.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

metame said:


> Well...
> 
> i rang them up about half an hour ago and left a message saying i accept the position.
> 
> ...


Yey! And you used the phone!!! hmy: Double well done :001_tt2:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Well done - pleased for you :thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats great news :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> well done!!!   where is it??? whats it doing??? i know i read before but i cant rem now lol!  :thumbup:


surrey, support work


Val001 said:


> well done metame. do you know when you will start.


they want me asap, work up here dont _legally_ need me to work any notice and i need to find somewhere to live...


Kiwi said:


> Yey! And you used the phone!!! hmy: Double well done :001_tt2:


oh hush you


CAstbury said:


> Well done - pleased for you :thumbup:





XxZoexX said:


> Thats great news :thumbup:


thanks...

now im wondering if i said i did or didnt want it as ive not heard back 

guess that means i'll have to ring again tomorrow?


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

metame said:


> now im wondering if i said i did or didnt want it as ive not heard back
> 
> guess that means i'll have to ring again tomorrow?


:yesnod: and make sure you do it first thing in the morning


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> :yesnod: and make sure you do it first thing in the morning


no-o-o-o-ooooo

oiff to the bank to find out about a graduate overdraft - need to get enough money to put down a deposit and everything yet :crying:


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

metame said:


> now im wondering if i said i did or didnt want it as ive not heard back
> 
> guess that means i'll have to ring again tomorrow?


Oh yee of little faith - I'm sure you said excactly what you needed to and are just having a crisis of memory - happens to me all the time but I think I mostly have done what I thought I had done when push comes to shove....Very pleased to hear that all is going well


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

metame said:


> Well...
> 
> i rang them up about half an hour ago and left a message saying i accept the position.
> 
> ...


You sounds like me lol I always do that after i've come off the phone (I hate talking on the phone so am normally nervous anyway) I forget what they've said, wondered if I said the right things..ect... 

Good luck and I hope it works out for you


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xhuskyloverx said:


> You sounds like me lol I always do that after i've come off the phone (I hate talking on the phone so am normally nervous anyway) I forget what they've said, wondered if I said the right things..ect...
> 
> Good luck and I hope it works out for you


im atrocious, honestly.
at uni my best friend rang everywhere for me 
and she checked ALL my emails before i sent them.

i cant just answer the phone and talk to people, if i dont write down EXACTLY what i want/need to say i cant do it


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

metame said:


> im atrocious, honestly.
> at uni my best friend rang everywhere for me
> *and she checked ALL my emails before i sent them.*
> i cant just answer the phone and talk to people, if i dont write down EXACTLY what i want/need to say i cant do it


I do this with emails and texts sometimes too depending on who i'm sending it to  I have to reread them over at least twice anyway before sending them. Yet i can handle it fine at work, i answer the phone all the time, but then its normally either the boss and she always wants to speak to the person who i work with so don't really have to talk then or its someone asking what time we close, all i have to say to that is 'half 5'.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xhuskyloverx said:


> I do this with emails and texts sometimes too depending on who i'm sending it to  I have to reread them over at least twice anyway before sending them. Yet i can handle it fine at work, i answer the phone all the time, but then its normally either the boss and she always wants to speak to the person who i work with so don't really have to talk then or its someone asking what time we close, all i have to say to that is 'half 5'.


lol, bless...


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yaaaay good for you Metame, we all knew you could do it:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Yaaaay good for you Metame, we all knew you could do it:thumbup:


ive not done it yet :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

You went for the interview, got the job and said you'd take it. That must have been very difficult for you. You ve done the hardest bit, so in my book you done it and I say again yaaaaay Metame:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> You went for the interview, got the job and said you'd take it. That must have been very difficult for you. You ve done the hardest bit, so in my book you done it and I say again yaaaaay Metame:thumbup::thumbup:


the hardest bit is finding somewhere to live, actually MOVING down there and leaving my cats... AGAIN :crying:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That's the next bit, not the same one!!!
Why do you find it so hard to take a compliment?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> That's the next bit, not the same one!!!
> Why do you find it so hard to take a compliment?


:lol::lol::lol:
why does everyone ask that?!

i dont know, i guess i just dont believe it *shrugs*


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Gosh I bet I'm boring you all now and you still have a few weeks of this :lol:

HR rang back today to confirm I accepted the position and they're sending me all the stuff to fill out now! Also found out another person is also starting AND relocating!

Guess there's no going back now !

:scared:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Not boring 

Nope, no going back  When is the big move set for?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Not boring
> 
> Nope, no going back  When is the big move set for?


its not set yet.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

metame said:


> its not set yet.


Will your start date be in the stuff they're sending you?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Will your start date be in the stuff they're sending you?


no, theyre leaving it open


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

metame said:


> no, theyre leaving it open


They must really want you


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> They must really want you


or just realise that i have to find somewhere to live


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

all the paperwork came today :scared:

there's a 'serco occupational health' questionnaire... do they really check up on it?


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

metame said:


> all the paperwork came today :scared:
> 
> there's a 'serco occupational health' questionnaire... do they really check up on it?


I had to fill in an occupation health form for my last job - which I did very honestly and then I got a phone call following up the form because I mentioned I had migraines in the past - it was a bit of a funny conversation really, and I certainly never expected enyone to speak to me about a condition so unconnected to the workplace. So, be prepared for follow up when you fill in the form!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Petloversdigest said:


> I had to fill in an occupation health form for my last job - which I did very honestly and then I got a phone call following up the form because I mentioned I had migraines in the past - it was a bit of a funny conversation really, and I certainly never expected enyone to speak to me about a condition so unconnected to the workplace. So, be prepared for follow up when you fill in the form!


i dont want to be honest on it 
i cant be


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> all the paperwork came today :scared:
> 
> there's a 'serco occupational health' questionnaire... do they really check up on it?


I got questioned about my health after filling in the OH questionnaire- had to go to see someone but all they said to me was "well if you think you can do the job - that is fine!"

I wouldnt worry about it too much x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I got questioned about my health after filling in the OH questionnaire- had to go to see someone but all they said to me was "well if you think you can do the job - that is fine!"
> 
> I wouldnt worry about it too much x


what would happen if i didnt tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth?


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> what would happen if i didnt tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth?


Have you got to give consent for them to contact your GP? If you have then you will have to tell the truth.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

metame said:


> what would happen if i didnt tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth?


Didn't they ask you about this at your interview? 
A bit silly if they didn't!!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Didn't they ask you about this at your interview?
> A bit silly if they didn't!!!!


no, why would they? 

y'know, generally speaking i don't *act* crazy...


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

metame said:


> what would happen if i didnt tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth?


A bit difficult to know what might happen - I guess as the form is meant to relate to things that might impact your working life anything outside of this you might be able to consider as irrelevant perhaps? Presumably all info you give will be treated in confidence anyway?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

metame said:


> no, why would they?
> 
> y'know, generally speaking i don't *act* crazy...


Well to offer a job to someone without first checking on their health, just seems a bit weird to me.
Not talking about you but interviews in general


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Petloversdigest said:


> A bit difficult to know what might happen - I guess as the form is meant to relate to things that might impact your working life anything outside of this you might be able to consider as irrelevant perhaps? Presumably all info you give will be treated in confidence anyway?


Section 1 has already been filled out by them
Section 2 'to be completed by the serco occupational health (SOH) nurse/doctor (do i have to see them or will that be based on my answers?!)
Sections 3 - 8 i need to fill in and return to SOH... 'will be used to assess your capability for the role...' then it says 'Clinical information will not be released by serco occupational health without your consent.'


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

rona said:


> Well to offer a job to someone without first checking on their health, just seems a bit weird to me.
> Not talking about you but interviews in general


You aren't allowed to take health into consideration when interviewing anymore. Bizarre though it sounds - the sickness details of the application forms used by the place I work for, has been removed.

So you could end up appointing someone who had been off sick for 360 days in the last year and you wouldnt know


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

CAstbury said:


> You aren't allowed to take health into consideration when interviewing anymore. Bizarre though it sounds - the sickness details of the application forms used by the place I work for, has been removed.
> 
> So you could end up appointing someone who had been off sick for 360 days in the last year and you wouldnt know


The worlds gone mad


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> The worlds gone mad


was it ever not mad?


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> was it ever not mad?


It wasn't as bad in the old days - before the do-gooders came along! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

metame said:


> was it ever not mad?


Back in my day, before you was born.................... :lol: :lol: :lol:
How many parents say that?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Back in my day, *before you was born*.................... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> How many parents say that?


y'know, it wasn't me that made the world mad right?

theres not really *that* much in the 'bad apple' lark...


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

metame said:


> Section 1 has already been filled out by them
> Section 2 'to be completed by the serco occupational health (SOH) nurse/doctor (do i have to see them or will that be based on my answers?!)
> Sections 3 - 8 i need to fill in and return to SOH... 'will be used to assess your capability for the role...' then it says 'Clinical information will not be released by serco occupational health without your consent.'


Definately emphasis more on offering any help that I mght need during working hours, rather than OH assesing if I could do the job or not. Not nearly as intimidating as the form appears to suggest.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Well if it nothing contagious and youdid not miss too many days of your current work just fill it in sensibly and do not bother about it too much..Happy that you made your decision...and VERY BEST< BEST WISHES


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

metame said:


> Wimbledon


Where do you live? you dn't have to use tube to get to Wimbledon


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ignore....i just read the rest of this thread lol ha ha.

Firstly well done for taking the plunge. Secondly well done for getting the job. And thirdly...well done altogether


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Petloversdigest said:


> Definately emphasis more on offering any help that I mght need during working hours, rather than OH assesing if I could do the job or not. Not nearly as intimidating as the form appears to suggest.


yeah... still not sure about it. doing it in a bit...


cheekyscrip said:


> Well if it nothing contagious and youdid not miss too many days of your current work just fill it in sensibly and do not bother about it too much..Happy that you made your decision...and VERY BEST< BEST WISHES


haha, thanks..and i havent hadny days off work because of illness 


ad_1980 said:


> Ignore....i just read the rest of this thread lol ha ha.
> 
> Firstly well done for taking the plunge. Secondly well done for getting the job. And thirdly...well done altogether


aw, thanks


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

hows the job going?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> hows the job going?


not started yet 
have to find somewhere to live first!

(and fill all teh paperwork out :lol


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> not started yet
> have to find somewhere to live first!
> 
> (and fill all teh paperwork out :lol


Where you looking to move? - i love looking at property!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Where you looking to move? - i love looking at property!


sutton... just made a list of places to ring tomorrow 
doubt they'll all be rubbish or whatever though


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Which Sutton is it? Kent? London? There are loads of them! :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Which Sutton is it? Kent? London? There are loads of them! :lol:


i know there are loads of them 

surrey.
or london depending on who you ask 

apparently theres even a sutton in staffordshire!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

metame said:


> sutton... just made a list of places to ring tomorrow
> doubt they'll all be rubbish or whatever though


How did you get on?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> How did you get on?


didnt
well... mum rang them up
got some places to visit on sat


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

metame said:


> didnt
> well... mum rang them up
> got some places to visit on sat


That's a start, anyway


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

not sent off my paperwork yet...


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

metame said:


> not sent off my paperwork yet...


When do they want it by? Better get a shift on ...


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> When do they want it by? Better get a shift on ...


She wont do it


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> She wont do it


only one form!
the others are all done and ready to send off!

why are you trying to drop me in ****?


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> only one form!
> the others are all done and ready to send off!
> 
> why are you trying to drop me in ****?


I'm not


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I'm not


it doesnt matter anyway
i CAN'T do it


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

metame said:


> it doesnt matter anyway
> i CAN'T do it


Why cant you go?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Why cant you go?


its nothing to do with going or not!
it the health questionnaire.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

metame said:


> its nothing to do with going or not!
> it the health questionnaire.


Keep it very, very simple...


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

What's going on now?
Be positive


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> Keep it very, very simple...


hwo can you 'keep it very, very simple' when you have the choice of 'yes' or 'no'?

'no' is lying and 'yes' doesnt look good 


rona said:


> What's going on now?
> Be positive


im always positive :glare:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

The health questionaire is there to help you. My friend was worried about what she put on hers but is glad she did (she lost her old job when she lied) PM if you like hun


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

there's nothing to say, im not filling it in.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

fair enough


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> fair enough


Lol yeah that w as short and sweet right? Thanks though


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ok dragging up old new sorry :/
but thought i'd update you all (whoever wanted to know)

been sticking my head in the mud a bit about this now. sent off my paperwork and just waiting to get my crb back

accommodation hunting isnt going to plan

saturday went reheheheally badly

however i think i have decided that im gonna get a flat with the other person who is starting and they're looking at some 2 bed flats tomorrow because theyre heading down there so they're gonna let me know how they get on :thumbup:

however, hardly anyone in my family is behind me for sharing a flat with this person... surprisingly the only one that IS is the one that ISNT in favour of me taking the job and has been trying to talk me out of it! (ok so a couple of them have been trying to talk me out of it!) but this one thinks this would be the best idea?!
but thats probably down to some other **** thats going on at the minute :/


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

What reasons do they give for talking you out of it?


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

A flat share to begin with is probably a not bad idea, it gives you someone to talk to while you're finding your feet in a new area. Also if you wish it can be a temporary arrangement while you look for somewhere to live alone should that be what you prefer. Which means once your down that way, you can get to know the areas better and flat hunt for yourself better too. Its a bit difficult trying to find somewhere to live from so far away. 

But with all our southern pfers, you a deff not going to be lonely. :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> What reasons do they give for talking you out of it?


They do t need to

And good morning


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bird said:


> But with all our southern pfers, you a deff not going to be lonely. :lol:


dont say that!
probably wonrg :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

Didn't understand explanation 

Waves good morning to Metame


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

metame said:


> dont say that!
> probably wonrg :lol:


I'm already trying to get us both a meet with Tashi in April 
You will be here by April won't you?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> *Didn't understand explainable *
> 
> Waves good morning to Metame


youve been talking to me too long 

i meant they dont need to


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

metame said:


> youve been talking to me too long
> 
> i meant they dont need to


Just put that right


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea to share, at least for a while until you find your feet 
Best of luck :thumbup:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

rona said:


> I'm already trying to get us both a meet with Tashi in April
> You will be here by April won't you?


Sounds like you REALLY need to get them boots broken in. :lol: Oh and some wellies, although it doesnt rain as much down that way.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> I'm already trying to get us both a meet with Tashi in April
> You will be here by April won't you?


im not meeting you you have a preconceived perception of me and its wrong!
plus tashi is gonna attack me with a big hug apparently
but i know shes judging down there then


rona said:


> Just put that right


i noiced 

as i said i meant dont not do t


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

bird said:


> Sounds like you REALLY need to get them boots broken in. :lol: Oh and some wellies, although it doesnt rain as much down that way.


No but we've got clay ground


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bird said:


> Sounds like you REALLY need to get them boots broken in. :lol: Oh and some wellies, although it doesnt rain as much down that way.


i'll just find my old ones and i'll go flying... but nothing new there

and i like the rain


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> No but we've got clay ground


we have clay ground we live in CLAYton

but its not as bad as silverdale!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

metame said:


> im not meeting you you have a preconceived perception of me and its wrong!


:cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:


:lol:

you're not allowed to cry!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> What reasons do they give for talking you out of it?


actually just though, the job or the accommodation?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

metame said:


> actually just though, the job or the accommodation?


Either or both, but I thought you were talking about the accommodation


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Either or both, but I thought you were talking about the accommodation


no the sister who's agreeing with me over tha accommodation doesnt even want me to take the job!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

Doesn't really matter what anyone else thinks.
Best to listen incase one of them comes up with a valid point that you hadn't thought of and then just make your own mind up.
It's your life after all


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Doesn't really matter what anyone else thinks.
> Best to listen incase one of them comes up with a valid point that you hadn't thought of and then just make your own mind up.
> It's your life after all


you know it doesnt work like that :/


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

metame said:


> you know it doesnt work like that :/


I don't know anything of the sort. Why doesn't it work like that?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

:nonod::nonod:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

It is your life and YOU are making this life changing move, you have to do what is right for YOU. 

Other people dont live in your shoes, its all to easy for others to judge etc but do what YOU want to do. 

A house share sounds like a good idea, will give you company and think it will help you not feel so on your own and lonely moving to a new area. 

Good idea. Hope you can both find somewhere. 

When do you start this new job? xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> It is your life and YOU are making this life changing move, you have to do what is right for YOU.
> 
> Other people dont live in your shoes, its all to easy for others to judge etc but do what YOU want to do.
> 
> ...


i dont have a start date yet :/


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

metame said:


> i dont have a start date yet :/


Or are you keeping it a secret from me? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

metame said:


> i dont have a start date yet :/


aww well good luck with it anyway xxx :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> aww well good luck with it anyway xxx :thumbup:


thank you very much


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

all you guys making me paranoid i havent got the job 

just emailed to check in and bet i sound a right plonker.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> all you guys making me paranoid i havent got the job
> 
> just emailed to check in and bet i sound a right plonker.


No you won't i did that with my new job as i had 5 weeks to wait till i started, i kept worrying they had changed thier mind and didn't tell me


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> No you won't i did that with my new job as i had 5 weeks to wait till i started, i kept worrying they had changed thier mind and didn't tell me


lol! bless you!

well she seemed ok with it i asked if i should chase my references up and she said yes so just done that...

just need to find somewhere to live now


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> lol! bless you!
> 
> well she seemed ok with it i asked if i should chase my references up and she said yes so just done that...
> 
> just need to find somewhere to live now


have you found any potential places?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Where are you moving too?

Sorry not read the whole thread!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Where are you moving too?
> 
> Sorry not read the whole thread!


Surrey

this will be my first, and maybe last, meetup with all you from around here


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

metame said:


> Surrey
> 
> this will be my first, and maybe last, meetup with all you from around here


Booo.... what would you wana move down south for??? hahaha


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Booo.... what would you wana move down south for??? hahaha


because i'm down south!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> because i'm down south!!


Exactly..... hahahaha I reiterate my question


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> have you found any potential places?


nope


lifeizsweet said:


> because i'm down south!!


and because thats where ive been offered a job :/

**************

*warning *rant**
(its my thread i can rant if i want to )

IF I WANT OUT OF THIS ******* PLACE SO ******* MUCH WHY THE **** AM I DRAGGING MY HEELS ON NOT LOOKING FOR ******* ACCOMMODATION AND PACKING MY ******* STUFF UP

I NEED SOMEONE TO COME AND KNOCK MY ******* HEAD AGAINST A WALL TO KNOCK SOME ******* SENSE INTO ME BEFORE I ******* KILL HER 


*****

ok and *breathe*


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Exactly..... hahahaha I reiterate my question


CHEEKY!!!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> **************
> 
> *warning *rant**
> (its my thread i can rant if i want to )
> ...


I'll knock some sense into you tomorrow.

Wont you miss us northerners? :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> Oh hush
> I'm not even going anymore :crying:


Not going where?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Not going where?


you're seeing things 

(sorry 
nowhere being stupid)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I'll knock some sense into you tomorrow.
> 
> Wont you miss us northerners? :lol:


you didnt knock any sense into me 

update: the other girl has decided it may be better not to share a flat so thats me back to the drawing board.

just text the guy who i saw the room for in the houseshare and he said he still has the room but no pets...


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

which pets do you want to take.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bird said:


> which pets do you want to take.


the hamsters
i know i can hardly save the cats yet


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> the hamsters
> i know i can hardly save the cats yet


is a bedsit totally out the question?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> is a bedsit totally out the question?


nothings totally out of the question unless its stupidly expensive
or even slightluy expensive
or just not cheap


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> you didnt knock any sense into me
> 
> I didnt get a chance to get a word in! :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Does he realise it is only hamsters you want to take with you? If you are desperate I will foster them until you find somewhere that will have them - I promise to keep them away from dogs/cat!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I didnt get a chance to get a word in!Does he realise it is only hamsters you want to take with you? If you are desperate I will foster them until you find somewhere that will have them - I promise to keep them away from dogs/cat!


cheeky mare you got plenty of time on the train
and i have people who will look after them but it doesnt matter because i *need* them

plus rilo has fun winding the cats up
she goes in her ball and mo chases her around


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> cheeky mare you got plenty of time on the train
> and i have people who will look after them but it doesnt matter because i *need* them
> 
> plus rilo has fun winding the cats up
> she goes in her ball and mo chases her around


:lol: :lol: :lol: There were people within earshot on the train - and anyway - didnt want to 'knock some sense' into you on the train incase you pushed me off it! :lol: :lol:

ring the man and see if he will let you take hamsters - maybe he thought you were wanting to take a dog? Worht checking x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: There were people within earshot on the train - and anyway - didnt want to 'knock some sense' into you on the train incase you pushed me off it! :lol: :lol:
> 
> ring the man and see if he will let you take hamsters - maybe he thought you were wanting to take a dog? Worht checking x


no, he knows theyre hamsters


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> no, he knows theyre hamsters


Cant see what his problem is - unless he sleeps next door and doesnt want them to keep him awake all night :lol:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

i love the property i showed you. love it! i want it....


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Cant see what his problem is - unless he sleeps next door and doesnt want them to keep him awake all night :lol:


no he said he had no problems when we were down but he'd have to ask the other tennants


lifeizsweet said:


> i love the property i showed you. love it! i want it....


lol, i like it too


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Are you needing somewhere to stay in London itself?


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> no he said he had no problems when we were down but he'd have to ask the other tennants
> 
> lol, i like it too


i think you should view it.

has he asked the other tennants ? sounds like a could be?


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Phone him and ask him if he asked them - and if you have another property to look at go and look at it! :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Are you needing somewhere to stay in London itself?


no, sutton


lifeizsweet said:


> i think you should view it.
> 
> has he asked the other tennants ? sounds like a could be?


haha, if/when i go down i shall try
and he would have done, i asked him when i was down and he said he would and the text last night said NO pets


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Damn, we're an hour and a half away. Would've offered you our spare room!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> no, sutton
> 
> haha, if/when i go down i shall try
> and he would have done, i asked him when i was down and he said he would and the text last night said NO pets


do it. it's beautiful!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Damn, we're an hour and a half away. Would've offered you our spare room!


lol, thanks for the offer though 


lifeizsweet said:


> do it. it's beautiful!


:lol:
you really want me to take it dont you :lol:
have you seen anything else?


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> lol, thanks for the offer though
> 
> :lol:
> you really want me to take it dont you :lol:
> have you seen anything else?


If you can afford it - go and look at it woman! :lol:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> lol, thanks for the offer though
> 
> :lol:
> you really want me to take it dont you :lol:
> have you seen anything else?


One on the same road as your work has come available today.... :thumbup: 
not as lovely as the one i like but location is a massive winner 
i shall PM you the link


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> One on the same road as your work has come available today.... :thumbup:
> not as lovely as the one i like but location is a massive winner
> i shall PM you the link


i only just clicked it was on the same road - gosh im dim

yeah the other one is nicer


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

metame said:


> haha, *if*/when i go down i shall try
> and he would have done, i asked him when i was down and he said he would and the text last night said NO pets


IF???????????????

A kick in the derriere for you kid! (couldn't find an %^&* kicking one but found this..)


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> i only just clicked it was on the same road - gosh im dim
> 
> yeah the other one is nicer


i do like the big window and the garden on the new one - but the outside is not as pretty as the otherone - and the otherone is split level so more like a house.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> i do like the big window and the garden on the new one - but the outside is not as pretty as the otherone - and the otherone is split level so more like a house.


yeah i know...


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Google Image Result for http://www.bluemantshirts.com/images/bfs_slogans/finished/kick_ass.png

Was the best I could do


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> yeah i know...


You'll just have to go with the other one :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Google Image Result for http://www.bluemantshirts.com/images/bfs_slogans/finished/kick_ass.png
> 
> Was the best I could do


welcome back to you too


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> welcome back to you too


Well Nobbs2004 said you needed a kick up the ar$e - so I sent you one!

Sorry i should have said hello rather than kick you :lol: :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Congrats on finding somewhere to live :thumbup:

Goodbye to being a 'northerner' :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sorry for dragging up an old thread _again_!

just feels lonely with noone to talk to this week 
and im sure if they're sick of me especially if i keep texting with every update! :lol:

i start work on monday :scared:

moving down on saturday (in theory) packing is going badly!

off out for a drink with my now ex workmates tonight which shall be sad too 

and just rang the new job to see what time i'm meant to be in on monday... bet they're sick of me too already 

the only thing im holding onto is that fact that the other person who is also starting is not only also havinga **** job packing but also has no idea what's going on :lol:

oh and did have to give the hammies up in the end :crying:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

you can talk to me!!  

Have you actually moved now then?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> you can talk to me!!
> 
> Have you actually moved now then?


nope 

STILL procrastinating on packing


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

ohhhh, I am so, so sad about your hammies..can you smuggle them later....?

they are so smalland truly...do not do any harm!!! until on the run...where do they go?


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> nope
> 
> STILL procrastinating on packing


I gave up after a while and stuffed EVERYTHING in black bin liners


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> I gave up after a while and stuffed EVERYTHING in black bin liners


im not taking that much stuff...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> ohhhh, I am so, so sad about your hammies..can you smuggle them later....?
> 
> they are so smalland truly...do not do any harm!!! until on the run...where do they go?


already said i darent sneak them in


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Should say..they do not make much noise!!! easy to sneak!!!! peeps sneak big items like bfs all the time..and the noise that makes!! and get away with it!!!....


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> Should say..they do not make much noise!!! easy to sneak!!!! peeps sneak big items like bfs all the time..and the noise that makes!! and get away with it!!!....


thats different though
everythings gonna be worse without them


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> im not taking that much stuff...


You should be okay then  Let me know when you are all settled and we should meet up


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> You should be okay then  Let me know when you are all settled and we should meet up


yeah that would be good 

sutton's ****! why is there no straight through train to reading?!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> yeah that would be good


 we will have SO much fun


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> we will have SO much fun


lol! im really boring really you know.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Good luck xx
Hope everything runs smoothly with the move and on your first day in your new job xx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> lol! im really boring really you know.


so am i


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Good luck xx
> Hope everything runs smoothly with the move and on your first day in your new job xx


thank you, and hello stranger 


lifeizsweet said:


> so am i


lol, thats good then we can be boring together


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Good luck with the job and with moving! exciting stuff


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

y'know, without you guys i wouldnt have gone for the interview, never mind take the job... :/


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

hi i'm new but just wanted to say good luck for the move and for monday!! I have read the whole thread this morning and it is VERY funny - made me smile. 

Hope the new job and house works out!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper said:


> hi i'm new but just wanted to say good luck for the move and for monday!! I have read the whole thread this morning and it is VERY funny - made me smile.
> 
> Hope the new job and house works out!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


aww :blushing: thanks for the good wishes AND for taking the time to read the whole thread!

and hi and welcome to pf


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

metame said:


> aww :blushing: thanks for the good wishes AND for taking the time to read the whole thread!
> 
> and hi and welcome to pf


It was like a good book LOL'S that you can't put down - I had to get to the end!!! Even the new hoover delivery man had to wait :w00t::001_tongue:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper said:


> It was like a good book LOL'S that you can't put down - I had to get to the end!!! Even the new hoover delivery man had to wait :w00t::001_tongue:


well glad you enjoyed it :lol:

ooooo... the landlord just rang! he's got both my references and my tenacy agreement now so i can definitley move in on saturday!
just hope one of the lads is gonna be there to let me in :scared:

i dont wanna go :crying:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Stop faffing about wench 
Get that packing done, if I can plough through god knows how many photos and re-file them you can pack. rrr:
Look forward to new beginnings, a possible brill career in the making
You're away from this town. 
Give it a couple of months to settle in and you'll be happier than ever.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

bird said:


> Stop faffing about wench
> Get that packing done, if I can plough through god knows how many photos and re-file them you can pack. rrr:
> Look forward to new beginnings, a possible brill career in the making
> You're away from this town.
> Give it a couple of months to settle in and you'll be happier than ever.


She's already planning her trips to Sussex :scared::scared:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

metame said:


> i dont wanna go :crying:


Yeah you do :yesnod:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

rona said:


> She's already planning her trips to Sussex :scared::scared:


I thought you had moved to suffolk earlier this week. :eek6: :eek6: Oh bugger, she knows now. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

All the very best for the move and good luck in your new job. Hope all works out really well for you.

Val


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

rona said:


> She's already planning her trips to Sussex :scared::scared:


I do hope so :thumbup1:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> I do hope so :thumbup1:


There is no stopping her now!!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> well glad you enjoyed it :lol:
> 
> ooooo... the landlord just rang! he's got both my references and my tenacy agreement now so i can definitley move in on saturday!
> just hope one of the lads is gonna be there to let me in :scared:
> ...


good luck with the move, keep us all updated!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bird said:


> Stop faffing about wench
> Get that packing done, if I can plough through god knows how many photos and re-file them you can pack. rrr:
> Look forward to new beginnings, a possible brill career in the making
> You're away from this town.
> Give it a couple of months to settle in and you'll be happier than ever.


dont call me wench 
and im not faffing about
just been up the loft and got stuff out and my suitcase and put loads of rubbish up there


rona said:


> She's already planning her trips to Sussex :scared::scared:


no im not


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> There is no stopping her now!!


:scared:
yes there is!
(and hello hobbs)


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

metame said:


> :scared:
> yes there is!
> (and hello hobbs)


Ohhh no, there isn't :nono: rrr:

How is the packing going hun? Got someone to drive you down on Saturday to start your exciting new chapter in your life?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Ohhh no, there isn't :nono: rrr:
> 
> How is the packing going hun? Got someone to drive you down on Saturday to start your exciting new chapter in your life?


yes there is :lol:
and it kind of isnt at the minute 
and hope so :scared:
i think they are but not sure :/


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh and been onformed by some people at work i have to be at the pub at 5...
i dont do goodbyes 
this is my 6th job and my 2nd shortest job and ive NEVER had a 'leaving do' i prefer to just slip out the back door :crying:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

metame said:


> oh and been onformed by some people at work i have to be at the pub at 5...
> i dont do goodbyes
> this is my 6th job and my 2nd shortest job and ive NEVER had a 'leaving do' i prefer to just slip out the back door :crying:


Yeah but it is all part of the new "social" you!! :ciappa:

I think it is nice that they don't just let you slip out the back door....


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Yeah but it is all part of the new "social" you!! :ciappa:
> 
> I think it is nice that they don't just let you slip out the back door....


i was in 2 jobs for 2 and a half years and one for 2 years and managed to slip out the back door!
and there isnt a new 'social' me


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

You had me to talk to yesterday you cheeky mare!

Who had hammies? I offered to have them for you 

Get your packing done woman!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> You had me to talk to yesterday you cheeky mare!
> 
> Who had hammies? I offered to have them for you
> 
> Get your packing done woman!


i forgot you said you'd have had them 
my sis is having them :/


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> i forgot you said you'd have had them
> my sis is having them :/


Well at least you will still know how they are - not as if you will never hear about them again. Maybe when your tenancy agreement ends you can find somewhere that will let you have them and you can take them back


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Well at least you will still know how they are - not as if you will never hear about them again. Maybe when your tenancy agreement ends you can find somewhere that will let you have them and you can take them back


but everyones in a grump with me now and one of them wants to take one to school wi her :crying:

you can have 2 cats if you want...


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> but everyones in a grump with me now and one of them wants to take one to school wi her :crying:
> 
> you can have 2 cats if you want...


Why is everyone in a grump with you?

I'd be scared of losing your cats!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Why is everyone in a grump with you?
> 
> I'd be scared of losing your cats!


because e said she'd have them but k's in a mood cause e cant possibly look after two so she is taking one to school with her and then dad says she shouldnt have ANY because it ties her down too much ...


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> because e said she'd have them but k's in a mood cause e cant possibly look after two so she is taking one to school with her and then dad says she shouldnt have ANY because it ties her down too much ...


Bring them to me then - but you will have to pay maintenance for them or I'll get onto the HSA (Hammie Support Authority!)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Bring them to me then - but you will have to pay maintenance for them or I'll get onto the HSA (Hammie Support Authority!)


i havent got them - theyre at dads now :/


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> i havent got them - theyre at dads now :/


Oh - that is a shame


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Oh - that is a shame


been at dads since i went away
and packing is not working i dont know what to take :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> been at dads since i went away
> and packing is not working i dont know what to take :lol:


Everything - except your 1000 DVDs!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Everything - except your 1000 DVDs!


i dont have *that* many! (yet )

and thats not fair :crying:

just thought i signed my tenancy agreement saying i wouldnt smoke any drugs or tobacco on the premises... :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> just thought i signed my tenancy agreement saying i wouldnt smoke any drugs or tobacco on the premises... :lol:


You dont 'do' drugs - do you?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> You dont 'do' drugs - do you?


who? me?! :aureola:
do you think i need them?!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> who? me?! :aureola:
> do you think i need them?!


No! You dont NEED drugs! Nobody does! It saddens me to think that people have to take drugs to make their life 'better'!

I've never done them and never will!

You just need to see that you aren't the horrible person you think you are- then you will be fine


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> No! You dont NEED drugs! Nobody does! It saddens me to think that people have to take drugs to make their life 'better'!
> 
> I've never done them and never will!
> 
> You just need to see that you aren't the horrible person you think you are- then you will be fine


only cause i looked in the top drawer of my bedside table Singing:

oh oh oh oh oh... work just rang... im on 8-4's all next week for induction then starting shirt work the week after that and the week after that i start properly with weekends and everything :scared:

(BUT... that means technically im free on the 19th!)

ANDDD... what do i do about pre booked holidays? i needed to be back up here for the 1st april but i guess i cant be now :crying: cause that'll be my third week :crying:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Why do you need tobe back 1 April?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Why do you need tobe back 1 April?


rotary charter night
but i dont have an evening dress anyway and cant afford one so maybe its for the best :crying:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

ooooo Monday is the big day then


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> ooooo Monday is the big day then


nope...... 

hahaha... my nan's talked my mother into taking me out for chinese tonight :thumbup:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

metame said:


> sorry for dragging up an old thread _again_!
> 
> just feels lonely with noone to talk to this week
> and im sure if they're sick of me especially if i keep texting with every update! :lol:
> ...




Hope you enjoyed your chinese xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Hope you enjoyed your chinese xx


Tonight not last night 
Last night was leaving do :crying:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

metame said:


> Tonight not last night
> Last night was leaving do :crying:


aww how did the leaving do go ? was it as bad as you thought it was going to be ?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> aww how did the leaving do go ? was it as bad as you thought it was going to be ?


did i say it was gonna be bad?!

it was ok, gonna miss them all

and good morning to you by the way!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

metame said:


> did i say it was gonna be bad?!
> 
> it was ok, gonna miss them all
> 
> and good morning to you by the way!


Not bad in a nasty way, but bad in a sad type of way..with me?

Morning xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Not bad in a nasty way, but bad in a sad type of way..with me?
> 
> Morning xx


not until the very last person went


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

metame said:


> not until the very last person went


well at least that bits over with... Have you nearly finished Packing?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> well at least that bits over with... Have you nearly finished Packing?


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

not even started


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

metame said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> not even started


Just pull out your drawers and tip in bags..sort out when you get there :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Just pull out your drawers and tip in bags..sort out when you get there :thumbup: :thumbup:


cant - not only do i not have any drawers but im not taking that much with me... (she says )


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

metame said:


> cant - not only do i not have any drawers but im not taking that much with me... (she says )


Lightweight packing  you'll have to explain that concept to me


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Lightweight packing  you'll have to explain that concept to me


just shove a pair of knickers per day in each pocket and you dont even need a bag


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

metame said:


> just shove a pair of knickers per day in each pocket and you dont even need a bag


Don't, please  my kids think that's all they need as well and don't understand packing, infact, are you sure you aren't my fourth child that I didn't know I had 

eta, Mont is my third child xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Don't, please  my kids think that's all they need as well and don't understand packing, infact, are you sure you aren't my fourth child that I didn't know I had
> 
> eta, Mont is my third child xx


thats not all i think i need :lol:
you asked about light packing 

im sure people think im never gonna leave when i go and stay with them but only half of what is in my bag is clothes 

the rest os other stuff (you know...) and my laptop and/or possibly a sleeping bag :lol:

need at least one pair of spare jeans, loads of spare underwear and a smart outfit 'just in case'

its normally socks i dont take enough of tho


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Teenage boys are the worse for packing 
They never think about toileteries or clean pants all they are worried about is being able to plug in their laptop/games console 

Hope you've at least started sorting through what you want to take


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Teenage boys are the worse for packing
> They never think about toileteries or clean pants all they are worried about is being able to plug in their laptop/games console
> 
> Hope you've at least started sorting through what you want to take


uhhh..... :blushing:

i've packed my DVD's...
(make that DVDs and TV... :lol


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

clean knickers and mascara - what else does a gal need!!!:thumbup:

a friend of mine wears all her clothes on the plane when she goes to Spain and takes a few carrier bags in her hand luggage so she can undress at the airport once through the barriers!:scared:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper said:


> clean knickers and mascara - what else does a gal need!!!:thumbup:
> 
> a friend of mine wears all her clothes on the plane when she goes to Spain and takes a few carrier bags in her hand luggage so she can undress at the airport once through the barriers!:scared:


we had a romanian staying with us once who did that to get home 
(well actually her bag was tooh eavy when she got to the airport so she dissappeared into the toilets and put loads of clothes on :lol

and i dont wear mascara... any makeup actually :lol:

but its different packing to go no holiday and packing to live


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

well........... at least you wear knickers! :blush2: Singing: :lol:

I moved in dustbin bags...far quicker to pack!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper said:


> well........... *at least you wear knickers!* :blush2: Singing: :lol:
> 
> I moved in dustbin bags...far quicker to pack!


had that conversation with someone the other day :lol:

and i darent pack anyway im worried the cat will hide in my suitcase, i cant get rid of her :blushing:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

metame said:


> had that conversation with someone the other day :lol:
> 
> and i darent pack anyway im worried the cat will hide in my suitcase, i cant get rid of her :blushing:


She knows something is going on


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> She knows something is going on











'i'm coming too, right?'









'pleeeeeeeeeaaaaasssseeee!'
(oops, her eye looks bad in that last photo :blushing


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Ohhhh..poor lil girl.....she knows....


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> Ohhhh..poor lil girl.....she knows....


she's asleep on my bed now
Mo knows too fir the first time ever she's wanted to play with me all morning

oh oh oh oh oh... can i just point out that that is proof i'm packing?!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Awww, she is a cutie! Hopefully you can have a place sometime soon where you can have your cats too!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

hope so too....


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

argh!
i may or may not have already decided what i was wearing on monday but ive lost it :crying:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Awww ain't she a beauty 

Monty does the same thing when I start packing, only he goes to sleep next to the bed as if to say "don't forget me" 

I've gotta go finish my own packing now (cake making had to be put to one side, ran out of time and caster sugar ) but I would like to say now cos I ain't gonna be here over the weekend that I'm wishing you all the luck in the world over this move, I know you are a bit nervy about going and its all a big upheaval and nonsense but you'll see its for the best and all the upset will be worthwhile.

I'm ever so proud of you Lovely xxxx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Awww ain't she a beauty
> 
> Monty does the same thing when I start packing, only he goes to sleep next to the bed as if to say "don't forget me"
> 
> ...


aww! but... but... i wanted cake :crying:

and stoppit :blushing: :crying: :cryin:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

metame said:


> aww! but... but... i wanted cake :crying:
> 
> and stoppit :blushing: :crying: :cryin:


Haven't got any caster sugar  need to do some next week for hubs to take to work so will get sugar and do more batches next week.

You look after yourself Lovely and I'll want to know when I get back all about the move and what happened, everything I missed out on 

Will be thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :blink:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Haven't got any caster sugar  need to do some next week for hubs to take to work so will get sugar and do more batches next week.
> 
> You look after yourself Lovely and I'll want to know when I get back all about the move and what happened, everything I missed out on
> 
> Will be thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :blink:


you know thats not gonna happen :/


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

metame said:


> you know thats not gonna happen :/


*please read Westie~ma's current location*


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> *please read Westie~ma's current location*


i already read your current location but you cant wish your life away


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

[youtube_browser]7bd5YUEOwlE[/youtube_browser]

why cant packing be that easy


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Nothing in life is easy my friend - but get packing or you will never make it to Sutton :mad2:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Nothing in life is easy my friend - but get packing or you will never make it to Sutton :mad2:


thats fine by me :thumbup:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

metame said:


> thats fine by me :thumbup:


.... :hand: .....


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> .... :hand: .....


:yesnod::yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

metame said:


> :yesnod::yesnod::yesnod:


:nonod::nonod::nonod:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> :nonod::nonod::nonod:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


:mad5: :mad5: :mad5:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

stop it!
:001_tt2:

:lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> stop it!
> :001_tt2:
> 
> :lol:


NO! Get packing and get moving! You are starting a new life on Monday - go for it lady :thumbup: Stop dithering!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> NO! Get packing and get moving! You are starting a new life on Monday - go for it lady :thumbup: Stop dithering!


meant to be leaving in 17 hours... :/

but... but... :crying:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

CAstbury said:


> NO! Get packing and get moving! You are starting a new life on Monday - go for it lady :thumbup: Stop dithering!


Second that! Stop dilly dallying and get to it Miss Procrastination.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

you're all bullying me now :crying:

:lol:


plus i cant move i have a cat asleep on me :aureola:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

metame said:


> you're all bullying me now :crying:


Rubbish! Guiding, gently pushing you in the right direction - perhaps. But bullying? Certainly not!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I work best under pressure so always leave things to the last minute


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Rubbish! Guiding, gently pushing you in the right direction - perhaps. But bullying? Certainly not!


Not YET!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Rubbish! Guiding, gently pushing you in the right direction - perhaps. But bullying? Certainly not!


^^ 

:aureola:

(i have tea and chocolate now (so much for lent ) not stopped eating all day :lol


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

:ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:rrr:rrr:rrr::yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey You get packing. The South is calling you :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

xxxxxx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Hey You get packing. The South is calling you :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> xxxxxx


1. i dont wanna move
2. im sick of packing
3. i dont know what else to pack
4. im out in half an hour
5. I'VE MISSED YOU!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

metame said:


> 1. i dont wanna move
> 2. im sick of packing
> 3. i dont know what else to pack
> 4. im out in half an hour
> 5. I'VE MISSED YOU!


To 1) Then stay where you are and be miserable 
To 2) That is because you have dragged it out 
To 3) Then you probably have it all packed and whatever you have forgotten you can get on your next trip back home or buy when you are in Sutton
To 4) Enjoy!

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

metame said:


> 1. i dont wanna move
> 2. im sick of packing
> 3. i dont know what else to pack
> 4. im out in half an hour
> 5. I'VE MISSED YOU!


Missed ya too.....just been catching up on your thread.

Agree with others, just empty everything into black bags :thumbsup:

You have lovely time out. 

xxxx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> To 1) Then stay where you are and be miserable
> To 2) That is because you have dragged it out
> To 3) Then you probably have it all packed and whatever you have forgotten you can get on your next trip back home or buy when you are in Sutton
> To 4) Enjoy!
> ...


1. you're assuming i'm miserable!
2. nuh-uh!
3. definitley not. and i still need to tidy up yet - my room looks like a bomb has gone through it  
4. thankies


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> 1. i dont wanna move
> Yes you do - you want to get away from home!
> 2. im sick of packing Well if you actually DID it instead of just talking aobut it - it would be done now!
> 3. i dont know what else to pack - thought we had done this already?
> ...


Just get on with it woman!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Just get on with it woman!


dont call me woman :mad2:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> dont call me woman :mad2:


Just get on with it lady :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Just get on with it lady :thumbup:


nor that! ffs!



stop it now.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Just log off and PACK :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

in 7 posts you'll be at 1000!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> in 7 posts you'll be at 1000!


Yes - and once I get to 1000 I'm going to feck off!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Yes - and once I get to 1000 I'm going to feck off!


noooo, dont do that 

oh and you know you said i needed my glasses im not telling you what i just misread and what for... that DID make me :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> noooo, dont do that


I need to get a life - now the nights are drawing out 

And I have an operation on Monday so may die!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> noooo, dont do that
> 
> oh and you know you said i needed my glasses im not telling you what i just misread and what for... that DID make me :lol:


Spill the beans!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I need to get a life - now the nights are drawing out
> 
> And I have an operation on Monday so may die!


and you're not gonna die


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Spill the beans!


no! really really no :blushing: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> no! really really no :blushing: :lol::lol::lol:


 you are mean to me


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i have just been informed that i have to have everything pakced before we go for dinner! in... 20 mins! 
:lol:


'before dinner?'
'yes.'
'why?!'
'well you wont get it done when we get back, will you?'
'uhh... yes!'
'ever the optimist!'


see, told you i wasnt pessimmistic


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> you are mean to me


no im not 
i wasnt putting it on here!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

Hope you have a lovely evening and manage to get your packing finished 
What time are you setting off tomorrow?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

metame said:


> i have just been informed that i have to have everything pakced before we go for dinner! in... 20 mins!
> :lol:
> 
> 'before dinner?'
> ...


Yay Metame is half way to becoming a Southerner already :thumbup::thumbup:

quote......dinner......unquote. Not tea :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

best wishes to Smurf..have agood time ...duck...soon will be a swan!!! xxx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Hope you have a lovely evening and manage to get your packing finished
> What time are you setting off tomorrow?


thabnjks
cliff wants to be off by 9.30 


cheekyscrip said:


> best wishes to Smurf..have agood time ...duck...soon will be a swan!!! xxx


haha but i make a good ugly duckling

plus you dont know about the duck


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow this has come around fast.
Hope everything runs smoothly for you and you _*LOVE*_ it!!
Am sure you'll be fine, Look forward to the updates


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Yay Metame is half way to becoming a Southerner already :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> quote......dinner......unquote. Not tea :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Nooooooooooooo........ Always a northerner... Our bloods different up here.. Xxx


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Wow this has come around fast.
> Hope everything runs smoothly for you and you _*LOVE*_ it!!
> Am sure you'll be fine, Look forward to the updates


Yes, best of luck with your first day...:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Yay Metame is half way to becoming a Southerner already :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> quote......dinner......unquote. Not tea :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


hahaha my stepdad calls it dinner and he's from l'pool so its not just you lot who are weird!


XxZoexX said:


> Wow this has come around fast.
> Hope everything runs smoothly for you and you _*LOVE*_ it!!
> Am sure you'll be fine, Look forward to the updates


its not really come around fast 
the interview WAS months ago :lol:
and who says there will be any updates?!
oh oh oh... and im not working next saturday Singing:


paddyjulie said:


> Nooooooooooooo........ Always a northerner... Our bloods different up here.. Xxx


hell yeah it is 


Petloversdigest said:


> Yes, best of luck with your first day...:thumbup:


thankies very much!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Hope you are having a good time at your do..and things will work out well....


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> Hope you are having a good time at your do..and things will work out well....


just went out with family - ate too much


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

just incase the cats didnt hate me enough for leaving them in this... place... ive just wormed and flead them so now they wont come near me at all...

maybe i should have done it earlier so willow would have left me alone to pack 

:crying::crying::crying:

and i give up packing. if its not in the middle of the room to be shoved in a bag in the morning, **** it! lol...


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Good luck for today xxxx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Good luck for today xxxx


ThNk you ...


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

GOOD LUCK!!!

:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:​


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol I don't really need luck... I need a miracle :lol:


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

metame said:


> Lol I don't really need luck... I need a miracle :lol:


PF seems to be able to generate it's own mracles! Wishing you alll the excitement of new home, new job, new area to explore, new friends......enjoy! :thumbup: (OK, I'm a born optimist!)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i suddenly feel very alone...


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Are you all moved? PM if you need a chit chat hun. x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ah, you have jagged yourself up to the tinternet! How are you doing in your new place hun?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

metame said:


> i suddenly feel very alone...


Your not Alone Hun you have all us here... Xxxx. ((hug))


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Are you all moved? PM if you need a chit chat hun. x


moved but not unpacked


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> moved but not unpacked


how is it? First night always feels weird i think. But you aint alone!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> how is it? First night always feels weird i think. But you aint alone!


yes i am...


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> yes i am...


well...yeah. you're alone there. but we're all here to chat to if you need it.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Ah, you have jagged yourself up to the tinternet! How are you doing in your new place hun?


yeah, first things first
was actually gonna come on and tell youall i hadnt actually gone but then i turned into a wuss and realised i fel too shitty to try and wind people up


paddyjulie said:


> Your not Alone Hun you have all us here... Xxxx. ((hug))


haha


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> well...yeah. you're alone there. but we're all here to chat to if you need it.


you lot dont


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

Are your flat mates there?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

nope......


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

metame said:


> nope......


Cool! So you have the whole house to yourself to have a proper mooch around (to snoop in communal cupboards etc etc lol) and to unpack in peace!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Cool! So you have the whole house to yourself to have a proper mooch around (to snoop in communal cupboards etc etc lol) and to unpack in peace!


nope......


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

metame said:


> nope......


Nope? You don't have the whole house to yourself to mooch about and to unpack in peace?

Are you possibly being contrary hun??????????????


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Nope? You don't have the whole house to yourself to mooch about and to unpack in peace?
> 
> Are you possibly being contrary hun??????????????


no, i have the house to myself but im not gonna mooch around, even in communal cupboards... it feels wrong

and i dont want to unpack


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

metame said:


> no, i have the house to myself but im not gonna mooch around, even in communal cupboards... it feels wrong
> 
> and i dont want to unpack


Why don't you want to unpack?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Why don't you want to unpack?


cause i only finished actually packing 9 hours ago 
cause i dont really wanna be here?
cause that would take effort?
cause i can live out of boxes for 6 months?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

Reality kick in?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

metame said:


>


The enormity and difference that the change is to your life?
As I've said before, you are incredibly brave


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> The enormity and difference that the change is to your life?
> As I've said before, you are incredibly brave


oh, no?
just plants dont squeak... or meow 

and no, im not
this isnt brave this is life


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

metame said:


> oh, no?
> just plants dont squeak... or meow
> 
> and no, im not
> this isnt brave this is life


If you're not brave that makes me a coward


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> If you're not brave that makes me a coward


no it doesnt


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

You fancy a celebratory move in game of isketch later :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> You fancy a celebratory move in game of isketch later :lol:


yes!

still deciding what to do for food though...


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> yes!
> 
> still deciding what to do for food though...


PIZZA HUT!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Treat yourself to a takeaway hun? 
Is there no shops nearby?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Treat yourself to a takeaway hun?
> Is there no shops nearby?


i have food in, got taken food shopping befor ethey disappeared but im using the 'im unpacking' as an excuse not to go and cook


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Takeaway then? and a bottle of wine :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Takeaway then? and a bottle of wine :lol:


i dont drink 

dont really need a takeaway either actually fat lump i am :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Your supposed to be celebrating your bloody move madam :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Your supposed to be celebrating your bloody move madam :lol:


i dont feel like celebrating


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

metame said:


> i dont feel like celebrating


I'm not celebrating and I'm having take away :thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Awww hun, wish i could come drag you out for a giggle.. Cheer you right up 
Have to put up with us all on here instead.
Im sure once you get over the initial ARGHHHH stage you'll love it xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

its _not _ARRGGHHH stage;...


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

What is it.. WTf am i doing stage??


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

haha... no...


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Am i going to have to keep guessing :lol:

ermmmmmm.....


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

its a nothing moment
just me being me


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

metame said:


> its a nothing moment
> just me being me


lets go hunting:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

borderer said:


> lets go hunting:thumbup:


really wish we could!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

metame said:


> really wish we could!


it would make you very happy


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Is 10/10.30 ok for the isketch hun.. Just feeding the gannets here


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Is 10/10.30 ok for the isketch hun.. Just feeding the gannets here


i dont mind - whenever
still deciding what to have to eat


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oakey dokey will give you a shout when i sit down with a nice drinky


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

'celebratory meal' consists of - noodles, yogurt, tea and biscuits... :/

decided it was too late to order pizza...

(alone...)


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> 'celebratory meal' consists of - noodles, yogurt, tea and biscuits... :/
> 
> decided it was too late to order pizza...
> 
> (alone...)


Sounds better than the cardboard pizza i had!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Sounds better than the cardboard pizza i had!


and better than an out of date pizza i had

How's your house then..nice?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> and better than an out of date pizza i had
> 
> How's your house then..nice?


its alright i guess
feels a bit like being a student again really
and one of the lads knocked on my door when he got back to say hi and check i moved in ok


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

awww thats nice then 
You fancy starting a thread for the isketch i dont have a link ect


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

have done...


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

metame said:


> its alright i guess
> feels a bit like being a student again really
> and one of the lads knocked on my door when he got back to say hi and check i moved in ok


well that was nice of him..i just think you are so brave hun xxx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im not brave!
will y'all stop it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

metame said:


> im not brave!
> will y'all stop it!


But we admire you


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

rona said:


> But we admire you


I will second that


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> But we admire you





paddyjulie said:


> I will second that


just stop it!

:mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

ok hun :tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie:

What you up to in the morning? is there much about where you are living?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

dunno what im doing
and yeah im right by town
may go for a walk past work see how long it actually takes


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

metame said:


> dunno what im doing
> and yeah im right by town
> may go for a walk past work see how long it actually takes


thats a good idea..just weigh it up, so you know what time to set the alarm etc...the house mates (god am i making it sound like big brother) seem ok..nice of him to see if you were ok..eh?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> thats a good idea..just weigh it up, so you know what time to set the alarm etc...the house mates (god am i making it sound like big brother) seem ok..nice of him to see if you were ok..eh?


uh huh.....


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

metame said:


> uh huh.....


It was nice:thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> It was nice:thumbup:
> 
> xxxxx


yeah i know :/
got to ask how to use the shower also


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

metame said:


> yeah i know :/
> got to ask how to use the shower also


was he fit?

if so

ask him while he is in it:thumbup::thumbup:

you will get sorted doll...just such a huge change for you...xxxx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> was he fit?
> 
> if so
> 
> ...




and yeah...

wrong bloody end of the country for me though :crying:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

metame said:


> and yeah...
> 
> wrong bloody end of the country for me though :crying:


once your settled can you not come home at weekends?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> once your settled can you not come home at weekends?


i dont have a home
its just a place where all my stuff is

plus i work weekends
and i cant afford it anyway

and wouldnt wnat to

'home' is 450 miles further north from here... which is still about 270 from there


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

hope it all works out for u:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

yeah thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

metame said:


> i dont have a home
> its just a place where all my stuff is
> 
> plus i work weekends
> ...


So, where do you class as home?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> So, where do you class as home?


somewhere far far away...

(apart from the fact that would be telling, actually, nowhere really)


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

GOOD MORNING!!

I missed all the fun and games last night as i was (((at work))) having no fun!

Glad you made it down safely - sounds like a good place to live just on the edge of Landan:thumbup: My uncle lives in Sutton - you even have an Ikea!:scared:


How are you feeling today?


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

How was your first night?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper said:


> GOOD MORNING!!
> 
> I missed all the fun and games last night as i was (((at work))) having no fun!
> 
> ...


lol... thanks
i hate london though :scared:


lifeizsweet said:


> How was your first night?


dunno, i slept through it


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

metame said:


> dunno, i slept through it


Pmsl Good point x


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

metame said:


> lol... thanks
> i hate london though :scared:
> 
> dunno, i slept through it


Well. thats good at least!! :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Well. thats good at least!! :thumbup:


yeah i guess


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i just have to sleep tonight now :lol:


:scared:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

metame said:


> i just have to sleep tonight now :lol:
> 
> :scared:


just be yourself ...you will be fine xx good luck


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> i just have to sleep tonight now :lol:
> 
> :scared:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egX9N8yOgaU:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> just be yourself ...you will be fine xx good luck


thats contradictory :lol:


bullet said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egX9N8yOgaU:thumbup:


thanks mr bullet :lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> thats contradictory :lol:
> 
> thanks mr bullet :lol:


No problemo metal mickey


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

metame said:


> i just have to sleep tonight now :lol:
> 
> :scared:


Just chat to me for 1/2 hour, that should bore you enough to make you sleep


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Just chat to me for 1/2 hour, that should bore you enough to make you sleep


you're not boring


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hope it's all going well down yonder :thumbup:

how often will you get to go back up north?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope you have a good first day tomorrow


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Hope it's all going well down yonder :thumbup:
> 
> how often will you get to go back up north?


dunno, was gonna try and get up for this saturday but i dont know if it will be worth it/i can...


jetsmum said:


> Hope you have a good first day tomorrow


yeah, thanks...


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

GOOD LUCK

on your 1st day in your new job :thumbup:


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

_*good luck today!!!!*_

:ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:​


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Thinking of you xx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

hope today goes absolutley fantastic for you  xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

haha, thanks for all the good wishes...


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

So, go on spill, how was your first day???????


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

metame said:


> haha, thanks for all the good wishes...


you gunna tell us about it when you get time...i would love to hear how your first day went

nothing dripping yet but boy it stinks...eughhh
juex


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

nope 

but i dont think my flat mates will be pleased with me when they get in - i broke the toilet before i went to work this morning and i cant fix it


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> you gunna tell us about it when you get time...i would love to hear how your first day went
> *
> nothing dripping yet* but boy it stinks...eughhh
> juex


:lol:

have i made you paranoid much?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

metame said:


> :lol:
> 
> have i made you paranoid much?


yeah just a bit...i came home today and got Paddy to sniff me incase i smelt of death :scared::scared:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ok, sorry.
really needed food... 

didn't do much today, just sat and read through files... h and got sniffed, dragged, hit, and tapped 

start at 8.30 tomorrow rather than 8 as have to stay and watch a training video

dont wanna go tomorrow :/


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

lovely...sounds like you took offin style then......XXX hope everything willbe going good...

best wishes...:aureola:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i told the guys about the toilet and they laughed 

say i have to ring the landlord ...


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

metame said:


> i told the guys about the toilet and they laughed
> 
> say i have to ring the landlord ...


Better that them shouting surely? What exactly did you do to the toilet?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Better that them shouting surely? What exactly did you do to the toilet?


dunno, tried to flush it and the bit inside broke

good job i was only flushing a tissue, would have been extremely embarrasing with a **** floating in it


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

could be worse than that...someone I know dropped .*...in the loo...flushed ..it got stuck...with the string claerly indicating how it got blocked...count yourslf lucky.....be carefull in the kitchen though!!!


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

:shocked: :frown2: :skep:

I don't understand:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper said:


> :shocked: :frown2: :skep:
> 
> I don't understand:


dont understand what?


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

metame said:


> ok, sorry.
> really needed food...
> 
> didn't do much today, just sat and read through files... h and got sniffed, dragged, hit, and tapped
> ...


Enjoy the lie in - and make the most of the extra time developing your plumbing skills.....! 
Always a few teething problems when you are settling into something new don't you think - no pain no gain, perhaps...(who said that anyway - a fatalist perhaps!). Hope tomorow goes OK


----------

